# Directorate of Inter Services Intelligence: Updates & Discussions



## VisionHawk

*Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)*

ISI is one of the best and very well organized intelligence agency in the world. It was founded in 1948. In 1950 it was officially given the task to safe guard Pakistani interests and national security inside and outside the country.Its primery objectives are not only to safeguard Pakistani interests, but also, reinforcing PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s power base in the region.

The ISI is tasked with collection of of foreign and domestic intelligence; co-ordination of intelligence functions of the three military services; surveillance over its cadre, foreigners, the media, politically active segments of Pakistani society, diplomats of other countries accredited to Pakistan and Pakistani diplomats serving outside the country; the interception and monitoring of communications; and the conduct of covert offensive and wartime operations. Functions of the ISI include gathering foreign and domestic intelligence and synchronizing the intelligence of the military services. The agency maintains surveillance of foreign diplomats in Pakistan, Pakistani diplomats abroad, and politically active members of Pakistani society. It monitors its own staff, the media and foreigners. It tracks and intercepts communications and engages in covert offensive operations.

ISI is headquartered in Islamabad and works under a Director General, a serving Lieutenant General of the Pakistan Army. There are three Deputy Director Generals-designated DDG (Political), DDG (External) and DDG (General). The ISI is staffed mainly by personnel deputed from the police, para-military forces and some specialized units of the Army. There are over 25,000 active men on its staff. This figure does not include informants and assets. It is organized into six to eight divisions .

*Structure of ISI*

*Joint Intelligence X: JIX*

It serves as the secretariat which co-ordinates and provides administrative support to the other ISI wings and field organizations. It also prepares intelligence estimates and threat assessments.It provides administrative support to the other major divisions and regional organizations of the ISI.

*Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB)*

One of the largest and most powerful divisions of the ISI, monitors political intelligence.The JIB consists of three subsections, with one subsection devoted to operations involving India, other operations involve, anti-terrorism and VIP security. 

*Joint Counter Intelligence Bureau (JCIB*

Responsible for oversees intelligence operations in Central Asia South Asia, Afghanistan, the Middle East, Israel and Russia also responsible for field surveillance of Pakistani diplomats stationed abroad, if need be monitoring foreign diplomats as well .

*Joint Intelligence/North (JIN)*

Conduct ISI operations for Jammu and Kashmir , including monitoring Indian forces deployed within disputed Kashmir forcefully held by India.

*Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (JIM)*

Responsible for covert offensive intelligence operations and war time espionage.

*Joint Signal Intelligence Bureau (JSIB)*

It includes Deputy Directors for Wireless, Monitoring and Photos, operates a chain of signals intelligence collection stations, and provide communication support to its operatives. It aslo collects Intelligence through monitoring of communications channels of neighboring countries.It has a chain of stations that track and collect intelligence signals along the Indo-Pakistani border, and it provides communications assistance for freedom campaigns in Kashmir. 
A sizeable number of the staff is from the Army Signal Corps. It is believed that it has its units deployed in Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.

*Joint Intelligence Technical (JIT)*

Not much is know about this section however it is believed that JIT include a separate explosives section and a chemical warfare section. 


The ISI maintains one more primary sections in addition to the seven outlined above that is the *Joint Intelligence Technical division*.


At first, the ISI focused primarily on domestic espionage, such as tapping telephone conversations and monitoring internal political affairs. Because of its narrow scope, it was reportedly unable to locate an Indian armored division during the Indo-Pakistani War in 1965. When the war was over, Ayub appointed General Yahya Khan to chair a committee to evaluate the ISI and its subdivisions . From 1983 to 1997, the ISI reportedly trained over 80,000 Afghan Mujahideen for campaigns in Afghanistan. During the 1990s, the ISI grew into a powerful and questionable organization. It is said to function as an Ã¢â¬Åinvisible governmentÃ¢â¬Â and is frequently called Ã¢â¬Åa state within a state.Ã¢â¬Â .On September 2001, President Musharraf appointed a new Director General for ISI, Lieutenant General Ehsanul Haq

_Information gathered by vision hawk from different sources_







.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Mansoor A Qureshi

This ISI is really loyal to country and performs such heroic like we normal used to hear, read in newspapers and see in TV channels and media of India or it is a party of KING MAKERS in Pakistan..... Is there anybody in army and agencies that feel for this country and poor muslim countrymen??

May ALLAH keep blessings on Pakistan, i would love to know more about this issue and my question on this reply, i think very soon we will be needing the spirit to sacrifice everyting for Islam and our country.

And need to know more about the ISI and any other agencies that are doing the same thing like ISI if any body know it, i will be glad to know, i want to know the supream guardians of our country 


[Mod Edit: Please _edit_ your posts to add further points. Posting multiple times in succession is a futile exercise]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## umairperacha

mansoor_aq said:


> This ISI is really loyal to country and performs such heroic like we normal used to hear, read in newspapers and see in TV channels and media of India or it is a party of KING MAKERS in Pakistan..... Is there anybody in army and agencies that feel for this country and poor muslim countrymen??


You must know what is Army made up of. They are also Pakistani's and they do think about the country though there are certain elements in army which may not be very loyal to the country but thier numbers are extremely low. ISI is a good agency very good and as far as the Indian media is concerned you know they alway show every thing related to Pakistan as bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rahman

Eagle_Defender said:


> How i join ISI


 
You have to give some kind of exam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TexasJohn

A.Rahman said:


> You have to give some kind of exam.



Question - how did they manage to get such a stranglehold on Pakistan?


----------



## Reichmarshal

Eagle_Defender said:


> How i join ISI


 
There is 1 in-take every year for the position of I.O (intelligence officers). its a grade 17 appointment. You could get in touch with the office of public service comission or keep a look out for their add in the paper.

Their is a written test and an interview, tens of thousands of ppl take it. If u pass the initial test than their is an other series of tests.

The whole process from application to induction for training takes 8-9 months.

Your basic requirment is a bacholars degree but most of the ppl applying have a masters or even a PHD as it is considered a very coverted position.

If ur up for it than do join by all means as it is one hell of a job. Ull love it. 

I hope it helps.:smile:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

TexasJohn said:


> Question - how did they manage to get such a stranglehold on Pakistan?


 
Q?- How did u manage to write such utter crap???..............based soully n only on hear say n devoid of any evidence.

But do try to prove me wrong by producing an credible evidence that u have in support of ur crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Reichmarshal said:


> Q?- How did u manage to write such utter crap???...........


 
hey they can do anything 



Reichmarshal said:


> But do try to prove me wrong by producing an credible evidence that u have in support of ur crap.


 
indians dont need to present a proof :biggrin: 

ISI phobia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TexasJohn

Jana said:


> hey they can do anything
> 
> 
> 
> indians dont need to present a proof :biggrin:
> 
> ISI phobia



Knowing absolutely nothing about me, it's interesting how you assume I am Indian!!! Why is that? I am only repeating what several of my Pakistani friends here in town tell me. One of them is from Lahore, whose uncle ( Dad's brother) is a colonel in the ISI, and he basically tells me nothing ( of consequence) happens without their approval.


----------



## Lahori paa jee

AS far as the Bush administration is concerned, Pakistan may be a Ã¢â¬Åkey strategic allyÃ¢â¬Â, but it is also a hotbed of Islamic militancy, an enemy of Israel, and a nation that barely disguises its hostility to the US.

Even worse, Pakistan just never seems to Ã¢â¬Åget with the programme,Ã¢â¬Â as they say in Washington. This unflattering viewpoint was underlined for all to see during US Secretary of State Condoleezza RiceÃ¢â¬â¢s recent visit to Pakistan.

Secretary Rice reportedly demanded President Pervez Musharraf inflict more punishment on the tribes of North Waziristan and clamp down on Taliban supporters in Balochistan. She demanded Pakistan intensify efforts to root out Al Qaeda supporters and curb its Islamic parties.

*One really wonders how much more Pakistan is expected to give. Since coming to power, President Musharraf has been forced by Washington to first abandon, then declare war on its creation, the Taliban, and give up PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s historic strategic interests in Afghanistan. Then, Musharraf was forced to purge PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s ablest generals, who had put him into power. They were replaced by officers approved by Washington.*

*ISI was transformed from one of the worldÃ¢â¬â¢s finest intelligence agencies into a compliant servant of the government that, like CIA, abandoned its professionalism and duty to the nation by allowing itself to become politicised.*

*The struggle for freedom in Kashmir was abandoned and reclassified as Ã¢â¬ÅIslamic terrorismÃ¢â¬Â, handing a huge victory to the Indians, who gleefully crowed they were getting revenge for Kargil. To the outside world, Pakistan seemed to admit it had indeed been a hotbed and sponsor of terrorism.*
There are persistent reports that PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s nuclear arsenal, its key to survival against mighty India, has been put under some degree of US Ã¢â¬ÅsupervisionÃ¢â¬Â. Just how much remains uncertain.

*BritainÃ¢â¬â¢s nuclear weapons cannot be used without US approval. Have PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s nuclear weapons been similarly put under joint control? We donÃ¢â¬â¢t know, but we do know that the Bush administration wants to deprive Pakistan of its nuclear weapons. **In fact, Bush even told BritainÃ¢â¬â¢s Tony Blair in 2003 that once he finished off Iraq he would Ã¢â¬Ågo onÃ¢â¬Â to deal with Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.*

On top of all this, Islamabad has been forced to wage war against its own people as part of the so-called war on terrorism. WashingtonÃ¢â¬â¢s insistence that Pakistan break its traditional autonomy agreement with the tribes of the NWFP destabilises Pakistan and undermines its national integrity.

Each step along this painful route of submission has increasingly angered and dismayed Pakistanis. *President Musharraf has bent over so far backwards that his head is almost touching the ground.*

ItÃ¢â¬â¢s hard to think what more he can do to meet WashingtonÃ¢â¬â¢s never-ending demands. As Foreign Minister Khurshid Kasuri pointedly observed, the government now has 90,000 troops in Waziristan battling its own tribesmen.

*PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s reward for obeying WashingtonÃ¢â¬â¢s requests is three billion to four billion dollars. But this amount is not enough to make up for forcing Pakistan to repeatedly violate its own national self-interest.* If Pakistan is truly AmericaÃ¢â¬â¢s Ã¢â¬Åmost important ally in the war on terrorismÃ¢â¬Â, as Washington claims, then the price for this cooperation should be much higher.

The US is spending $6.1 billion a week alone in Iraq, and another $1.5 billion to $2 billion weekly in Afghanistan. To quote the late President Ziaul Haq, three to four billion dollars per annum is Ã¢â¬Åpeanuts.Ã¢â¬Â

Even hints from Washington that it may finally supply modern F-16 models hardly compensates for what Pakistan has been through. Nor does it seriously alter the dangerous military imbalance between Pakistan and India. The US just announced it will provide $2 billion of arms and trucks to its Afghan sepoys. Surely, Pakistan deserves better? Perhaps itÃ¢â¬â¢s time for President Musharraf to start demanding a change.


http://dawn.com/2006/07/06/op.htm#2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sid

The three unsubstantiated points one instantly realizes in the article are: Pakistan being Israel's enemy, Pakistan's nuclear arsenal being under American supervision and Bush going on to deal with Saudi Arabia and Pakistan after Iraq. Such claims can hardly be supported by factual information.

Pakistan has never claimed to be Israel's enemy. Infact, it has always claimed that Israel should have no worries in this regard. Nowadays, there are contacts being initiated behind the scenes.

Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is securely under control of its Nuclear Command. The US had proposed placing its safeguards but such proposals were outrightly rejected.

Bush would deal with Saudi Arabia and Pakistan after Iraq? Hardly so. He has his hands full with Iran and North Korea at the moment. Even after those two are dealth with, it seems highly unlikely since the Sauds are his best buddies while Pakistan's case is too complicated to be either in the black or white.


----------



## Neo

Its going to take years for US to get the job done in Iraq and Afghanistan, Iran and North Korea are next in line. 
Can US afford to open up another front in Pakistan?
Not if we restore democracy and eliminate fundamentalim in our country.

The threat is not the US but its coming from the inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahassan

The threat is not the US but its coming from the inside.......yes and its from bloody mulla's...


----------



## Muhammad Saqib Bajwa

I want to Join ISI. Some one know about the tests taken by ISI(About their Kind). And when and where vacancies are available. I have heard that peoples are taken from military, is it right.


----------



## asad khan

Salam 
i think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians as well depending upon the ability they have.


----------



## mfaizans

Mullah's are not the issue who ever is saying this sounds to me very weak in Iman and needs to make it strong today every one in Pakistan needs to fear Allah not only in Pakistan but in the whole world we all Muslims need to be strong in Iman as today because of the weakness in Iman we are all defeated by kuffar and they are not after Pakistan Afghanistan but Islam and Musalman my friends don't blame any body but start blaming your self as help of Allah will only come by rectifying our selves and same help that came for Sahabah R.A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## inayatali

Authorities investigating Wednesday&#8217;s suicide attack in the provincial metropolis believe the actual target was the provincial headquarters of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), which gave strong resistance from inside the building but the blast was so powerful that it brought down part of it, killing a serving colonel, who was present in his office at the time of the attack.

Those investigating the assault say the attack was a hybrid operation, consisting of an armed attack by four gunmen and subsequent detonation of a car bomb. The terrorists accompanying the suicide bomber apparently wanted to penetrate the well-protected ISI 

building. At least, four men with rifles first stepped out of the car and opened fire on security guards deployed outside the agency building. As the security personnel offered tough resistance by returning the fire, the attackers threw a hand grenade to pave the way for the car bomber to enter the ISI building.

As the firing intensified, the car bomber suddenly changed his direction and rammed his vehicle into the Rescue 15 office hardly a few yards away. Investigators say at least 100 kilograms of C4 explosives might have been used to carry out the deadly attack.

While the ISPR spokesman declined to speak on the martyrdom of a serving colonel in Wednesday&#8217;s attack, a senior interior ministry official confirmed on condition of anonymity that Lt-Col Mohammad Amir, a senior ISI official, was the victim of Wednesday&#8217;s attack. 

An Army source in Lahore confirmed the death of Lt-Col Amir, adding his funeral prayers were offered at the Ayub stadium in Lahore on Wednesday night. He added another senior ISI official, Col Zulfiqar, also received injuries in the suicide attack and was in critical condition.

Those investigating Wednesday&#8217;s assault have firm view that it was a well-coordinated operation carried out jointly by the Punjabi Taliban belonging to the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) and the Pashtun Taliban associated with the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). The two proscribed sectarian and Jihadi organisations have already been found involved in several other terrorist attacks in various parts of Punjab, ranging from the September 20, 2008 Marriott suicide bombing in Islamabad to the March 30, 2009 Fidayeen-style attack on the Manawan police training academy in Lahore.

Investigators say there are clear indications that like many earlier incidents of suicide bombings in the Punjab, Wednesday&#8217;s assault might have also been planned jointly by Qari Hussain Mehsud, a close associate of the FBI&#8217;s most wanted TTP Amir Baitullah Mehsud, and Qari Mohammad Zafar, currently the chief operational commander of the LeJ.

Al-Qaeda-linked Qari Hussain, who is also known as &#8220;Ustad-e-Fidayeen&#8221; or the teacher of suicide bombers, is considered to be a specialist in indoctrinating teenagers to carry out suicide attacks in the name of Islam. He is believed to have become the main ideologue of the Taliban working under Baitullah Mehsud&#8217;s command. Qari Hussain is well-known in the TTP ranks for his strong anti-Shia views and his close ties with the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ). The agencies are trying to hunt him down since long given his status as the one who may have recruited and indoctrinated the largest number of people to carry out suicide attacks in the country.

Originally coming from Karachi, Lashkar-e-Jhangvi&#8217;s Qari Mohammad Zafar has become a trusted member of al-Qaeda&#8217;s hardline inner circle who enjoys the protection of Baitullah Mehsud and is believed to be hiding in the lawless South Waziristan. Authorities say Qari Zafar is not only the suspected mastermind of the September 20, 2008 Marriot Hotel suicide attack in Islamabad, but the most sought after al-Qaeda-linked terrorist who had been trying to target important strategic installations belonging to the ISI in the Punjab and Sindh.

Authorities pointed out on Jan 17, 2009, Qari Hussain had released an unusual video of statements from purported suicide bombers and footage of deadly attacks they claimed to have perpetrated in Pakistan. 

The 40-minute tape had shown youths, some apparently in their teens, addressing the camera about their intention to carry out suicide attacks to background music of Urdu militant anthems. The said video was reportedly handed over to journalists in Peshawar by none other than Qari Hussain. All those featured in the video spoke Pashto. The two major suicide attacks claimed on the TTP video were the March 11, 2008 suicide attack on the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) building in Lahore and the Nov 24, 2007 twin suicide attacks in Faizabad area of Rawalpindi in front of the ISI headquarters when a suicide bomber rammed his explosive-laden car into a bus carrying 35 ISI officers, killing 15 of them on the spot.

Although, no militant group has yet claimed responsibility for the Wednesday&#8217;s suicide attack, Interior Minister Rehman Malik seems sure about the involvement of Baitullah Mehsud. &#8220;The Lahore attack seems to be the reprisal for fresh Army operation in South Waziristan. Agencies had received threats from Baitullah Mehsud and his cronies to stop the military operation or face suicide attacks. And this seems to be the result of that warning,&#238; Malik told reporters in Islamabad.


----------



## zubair723

ISI is PAKISTAN's first line of defence. Any enemy of PAKISTAN will first like to remove this. ISI is a very disciplined force. There are so many checks on there staff that its hard to misuse there powers. If this would notnhave been the case then we would have seen ISI guys extorting money just like POLICE here.


----------



## azy1988

I wud jus lyk 2 ask 1 Question can the naval officers join the ISI?


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

ISI is invincible and i trust these guys who have protected our Nation through all the Bad-Times. Everybody knows that this org is sincere to Nation. The Politicians,Journalist and every common Pakistani . Who Ever tries to mallighn this Intel Agency is our enemy. 
Intelligance is a place where many love-hate things happen. The Most notorious of all the intell agency is C-I-A which has done some wonders in countries like Chili,Houndarous,Saudi-Arabia,Russia,Pakistan and many more. They Rule the US with with ELITE Power. They are the Pioneers of the Concept of A STATE WITHIN A STATE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FALCON_FALL_DOWN

ISI :- in India most of Indian think that ISI is an organization who has no face. An ISI agent can be go anywhere and can be do anything. In fact they feel fear from ISI. It is not enough that they feel fear we all are man and we have a common thing that is Fear=Hate if we feel fear we hate that thing so Indian hate ISI.
ISI dont know about reassembling the agent in India. They are not pay heeding on this issue. They dont know who is important for Country and who can give more information to us.
I wanna make attention to the selective issue for ISI agent in other countries. 
Ans me why FBI and CIA and RAW is performing better than ISI I have an answer if wanna know please ask me


----------



## FALCON_FALL_DOWN

hi where are you from and what is your real name and real appointment ??


----------



## FALCON_FALL_DOWN

what about your informer in India???


----------



## FALCON_FALL_DOWN

Thanx for this but i m not agreed with you.


----------



## FALCON_FALL_DOWN

i dont know who are you and dont wanna know but i am giving you a chance to be proove your self as a hero i have some thing for you. but i m feeling unsafe when i m typeing this msg ok bye...


----------



## Muradk

Ok enough is enough what a great way to start you session on Def.pk.
Look Mr don't waist space on this forum just because your brain stops for a min or two and then starts doesn't mean that use five threads with 1 liner. You could have said all that in one thread. We over here like to see members use common sense.
Thank you.
Another thing your intro is totally fake. You can see and read every thread on this forum so why say I need to know about PAK Army and Indian Army you live in India and you don't know about your army which is one of the largest Armies in the world, I wish you could have chosen a better intro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

Muhammad Saqib Bajwa said:


> I want to Join ISI. Some one know about the tests taken by ISI(About their Kind). And when and where vacancies are available. I have heard that peoples are taken from military, is it right.



They recruitment is based on dual methodology. First, as you said, they induct people from the military. Mostly and commonly the people in ISI are military personals. But they also take in Civilians for the most of ADs (Assistant Directors). These posts of ADs are being advertised through FPSC (Federal Public Service Commission) and they take Tests, Interviews and above all psychology test which is a hell to clear. It is BS-17 post and it is believed that a person who joins ISI as AD can move up to Director's post. But the DG is always a military personal.

And unfortunately they have just been filled six (6) months back.

Well that I knew some of it. A personal experience of someone I know you can say.

KIT Over n Out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeem jadoon

i want to join our ISI. How we can join our security agencies which have been worked from the long time for our country. I want to utilize my abilities for Pakistan.


nadeem Jadoon


----------



## abbi007

I do not think such kind of information should be made public and posted all over the internet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbi007

Nobody need's to know how they operate! We are proud of whatever they have done for us and our country and doing at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

^^^^^^This is not a joke forum kido go back where you came from!!! To Indian friends don't bother answering this kids comments!!!


----------



## moha199

Jana said:


> hey they can do anything
> 
> 
> 
> indians dont need to present a proof :biggrin:
> 
> ISI phobia


Jana you have been funny lately lol


----------



## Ali Ad

I want job for ISI please any one tell me for this job.


----------



## Al Bhatti

according to what i heared is that in ISI no one stays for more than 2 years, is this correct?

Khalid


----------



## shoaib khalil

as salam walykom
plz join isi friend


----------



## Ali Ad

On top of all this, Islamabad has been forced to wage war against its own people as part of the so-called war on terrorism. WashingtonÃ¢â¬â¢s insistence that Pakistan break its traditional autonomy agreement with the tribes of the NWFP destabilises Pakistan and undermines its national integrity.


----------



## Ali Ad

Pak china is are close friend


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jana said:


> hey they can do anything
> 
> 
> 
> indians dont need to present a proof :biggrin:
> 
> ISI phobia


Couldn't have said it better myself, sister


----------



## Ali Ad

Superme court take the decision about NRO next step of government


----------



## FireFighter

I am an ISI agent. 


My present location is disguised. Currently operating through various IPs across the world. 


I track and monitor online activities. My dept deals with research stuff. I been given a research assignment on ideological trends. I have presence over all Pakistani forums and most websites and track secret indian forums hidden from public domains. 


I can help answer some of your questions and can help you get a job in the ISI. 

There's a famous saying in the ISI "We get paid in dollars $$$". The work we do is more than rupees worth 



Please send me a pm with your bank account or paypal info payable to PDF FireFighter, keep in mind each question costs $50




Al Bhatti said:


> according to what i heared is that in ISI no one stays for more than 2 years, is this correct?
> 
> Khalid




No sir that is not correct. I believe that is mostly in MI- military intelligence. ISI is highly compartmentalized there are so many different departments and units within no one knows how ISI manages them all together. I'd just say it's just a miracle.


----------



## Rehanahmedkhan

i want to join ISI

email is : rehan_akhan@hotmail.com


----------



## Rehanahmedkhan

please help how can i join


----------



## mughaljee

I have nothing to say morethen about Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)
I LOVE MY ARMY/ISI.


----------



## M.ANAS

yes they also take civilians but now a days i think isi is in under pressure thats why they are quite. but they are hero they can do all types of work and make impossible to possible. ISI you should carry on your work i am with you and whole 
nation is with you. LONG LIVE PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.ANAS

CAN YOU HELP ME HOW CAN I JOIN 
MY ID IS Anasjat@gmail.com


----------



## M.ANAS

i think you are not Pakistani if you are then keep in mind you are working for your 
own nation not any body else please give importance towards your country not on dollars please. my id Anasjat@gmail.com


----------



## M.ANAS

i think you are not Pakistani if you are then keep in mind you are working for your 
own nation not any body else please give importance towards your country not on dollars please. my id Anasjat@gmail.com


----------



## shah jilani

assalam o alikum warehmatullah.. sir mai karachi mai rehta hoon or mai nay inter-pre eng kiya hai pichlay saal... ab mai isi join karna cahta hoon... kiya mai inter ki buniyaad par kar sakta hoon...? agar nhi to mujhe phr apni requirments bata dain ...plzzz
jazak ALLAH


----------



## ali azfar

salam 
did u get the anser of ur Q??????


----------



## ali azfar

salam 2 every 1.....
this iz ali.....
new here....


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

well we try our level best to answer, but one thing is for sure you have to be refular, we dont email your the answer to your queries!!!


----------



## shoaib khalil

I Want a job in any intelligence Agency Like that ISI, FIA, CIA and in this i time i have job of army but i want intelligence Agency jobs i am very poor man please


----------



## hillman32

I salute the silent soldiers and unsung heroes who fight for their motherland.

You are my Heroes.


----------



## hillman32

shoaib khalil said:


> I Want a job in any intelligence Agency Like that ISI, FIA, CIA and in this i time i have job of army but i want intelligence Agency jobs i am very poor man please




*How come you want to work for CIA - they enroll only US citizen.*

Int job is far from what it shown in Hollywood movies.

*Do you want to go to India, work in cover with looming risk of get captured, tortured and buried/burned without knowledge of people back home ?*


----------



## ali azfar

ok.....
so wt should we do to get the anser of our Q?????
can u help us????


----------



## ali azfar

ok......
wt is the job of an agent in any intelligence agen.....??
for wt he iz paid?????


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

yaar we try our best to... as none of us is from ISI and we only have a few MPs here

as for ur answers, the jobs can be from infiltrating some enemy base to looking through documents to find if the company the military is dealing with, is reliable or not.... you might be selling pakoray for 2-3 months in front of someones house just to know if the person is visited anyone suspicious

i dont think they are paid much (some extra TA DA's perhaps) but not much, my uncle was in army he was in ISI for a very long time but they have the same living standard as we do...

plus army mostly hires its own personnel for ISI and NO not every armyman can join ISI, they have their own standards n checks

so got to first base i.e. join army (joining itself is a pretty hard) then you 'might' be able to get into intelligence!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

hillman32 said:


> *How come you want to work for CIA - they enroll only US citizen.*



Bro, Pakistan also has CIA, Central Investigation Agency, Pakistan. He ain't talking of US CIA. Strange but true... 

KIT Over


----------



## courageneverdies

Many people here think that ISI is just going into other countries and stealing documents, or assasinating people. It is not this whats ISI all about. This is only 5&#37; of its major role. 95% is something else. To streamline things in country, to look for any suspiscious activity in this country, is what they've most interested in. 

If someone has queries about ISI plz pm members, I dont think openly discussing things on thread is a good thing. You can message me, if you have any queries.

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.ZUBAIR

ASALAM O ALAKUM THERE IS ANY ONE WHO TELL ME HOW TO JOIN ISI.I WANT TO JOIN ISI.IF SOME ONE HELP ME THEN TELL ME PLEASE


----------



## sipraomer

FALCON_FALL_DOWN said:


> i dont know who are you and dont wanna know but i am giving you a chance to be proove your self as a hero i have some thing for you. but i m feeling unsafe when i m typeing this msg ok bye...





I believe that you are on drugs because you are talking silly. Or maybe you are posting these messages from an asylum.


----------



## sipraomer

hillman32 said:


> *How come you want to work for CIA - they enroll only US citizen.*
> 
> Int job is far from what it shown in Hollywood movies.
> 
> *Do you want to go to India, work in cover with looming risk of get captured, tortured and buried/burned without knowledge of people back home ?*




Pakistan has also an intelligence agency named CIA. It is not the American CIA but probably it is a police intelligence agency like FIA.


----------



## sipraomer

No real ISI agent will answer restricted questions about ISI. So anyone claiming to answer questions in private message is a fraud. Especially that 50$ guy is a looter.


----------



## Patriot

sipraomer said:


> Pakistan has also an intelligence agency named CIA. It is not the American CIA but probably it is a police intelligence agency like FIA.


yep, that's correct.CIA is Pakistan's equivalent of FBI.The Pakistani CIA stands for Central Investigation Agency.


----------



## ali azfar

wsalam
can i ask u a Q?????
y do u wnt to join ISI??????
sirif shok pura kane k lea???
qualifikation kea hy aap ki?????


----------



## ali azfar

M.ZUBAIR said:


> ASALAM O ALAKUM THERE IS ANY ONE WHO TELL ME HOW TO JOIN ISI.I WANT TO JOIN ISI.IF SOME ONE HELP ME THEN TELL ME PLEASE



wsalam
can i ask u a Q?????
y do u wnt to join ISI??????
sirif shok pura kane k lea???
qualifikation kea hy aap ki?????


----------



## SLCDallasFan

So, quick question and I am NOT trying to offend at all when I ask this: 

Is it true that the ISI has been supporting the Taliban "to curb Indian influence in Afghanistan?" 

America has done much worse than that, I am just trying to get a Pakistani perspective on the issue.


----------



## M.U.S.K

The I.S.I is a purely Military intelligence agency,no civilian operative can get into it.in order for someone to join I.S.I they have to join the Army first as a commissioned officer in a Fighting Arm i.e not in engineers corps,medical corps etc.after that you take the intelligence exam(if you are deemed suitable),the exam is not open for all officers,very bright officers are allowed to take the test,the successful candidates undergo intelligence training and then become an active operative of I.S.I.

its not easy though. oh by the way major difference between RAW and ISI is the fact that RAW employs civilians too while ISI doen not

hope i answered your question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

M.U.S.K said:


> The I.S.I is a purely Military intelligence agency,no civilian operative can get into it.in order for someone to join I.S.I they have to join the Army first as a commissioned officer in a Fighting Arm i.e not in engineers corps,medical corps etc.after that you take the intelligence exam(if you are deemed suitable),the exam is not open for all officers,very bright officers are allowed to take the test,the successful candidates undergo intelligence training and then become an active operative of I.S.I.
> 
> its not easy though. oh by the way major difference between RAW and ISI is the fact that RAW employs civilians too while ISI doen not
> 
> hope i answered your question



*CORRECTION*

Both civilians and members of the armed forces can join the ISI. For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defence. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidate's knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI who conduct the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Old School said:


> *CORRECTION*
> 
> Both civilians and members of the armed forces can join the ISI. For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defence. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidate's knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI who conduct the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.



True Bro...


----------



## RescueRanger

Old School said:


> *CORRECTION*
> 
> Both civilians and members of the armed forces can join the ISI. For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defence. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidate's knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI who conduct the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.




Yes but you fail to mention most of them are Tech's.


----------



## sparklingway

RescueRanger said:


> Yes but you fail to mention most of them are Tech's.



As far as I know, most of them are non-tech's and the people in JIT are almost exclusively from the armed forces and there's some preference for PAF personnel when it comes to tech as well (notable exceptions can be there of course).

For civilians, it's a dead-end job as none of them climb much higher up the ladder and by BPS-19 or so, they're transferred to the IB and here and there.

And the test is one joke. Read here for the questions that came up in the test conducted for the recent batch that was advertised.



Patriot said:


> yep, that's correct.CIA is Pakistan's equivalent of FBI.The Pakistani CIA stands for Central Investigation Agency.



This is not a federal force, rather a provincial one run by respective home departments as an extension of the police. They are commonly called "CIA Police" and are operational in KP, Punjab and Balochistan with their role quite diminished in Sindh since the CID and AVCC were improved. 

Pakistan has no direct equivalent of the FBI. We have duties and jurisdictions spread over a number of inquisitions with extensive cross-jurisdictions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

M.ZUBAIR said:


> ASALAM O ALAKUM THERE IS ANY ONE WHO TELL ME HOW TO JOIN ISI.I WANT TO JOIN ISI.IF SOME ONE HELP ME THEN TELL ME PLEASE



r u sure u can sacrifice ure life?? if yes...then i can help u get into it...think before getting into it LOL...and u will have to work without pay too.can u do that????????
if yes ????? then there is a chance u get hired otherwise u can just dream of it.....
isnt it amazing???
the above characteristics r true for ISI........these pplz dont even eat for dayz cuz sometimes they dont even have food ...true LOL not jokng and sometimes they do have food but they dont eat cuz they share for their brotherz...
so thnk again before gettng into it ...


----------



## RescueRanger

sparklingway said:


> As far as I know, most of them are non-tech's and the people in JIT are almost exclusively from the armed forces and there's some preference for PAF personnel when it comes to tech as well (notable exceptions can be there of course).
> 
> For civilians, it's a dead-end job as none of them climb much higher up the ladder and by BPS-19 or so, they're transferred to the IB and here and there.
> 
> And the test is one joke. Read here for the questions that came up in the test conducted for the recent batch that was advertised.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a federal force, rather a provincial one run by respective home departments as an extension of the police. They are commonly called "CIA Police" and are operational in KP, Punjab and Balochistan with their role quite diminished in Sindh since the CID and AVCC were improved.
> 
> Pakistan has no direct equivalent of the FBI. We have duties and jurisdictions spread over a number of inquisitions with extensive cross-jurisdictions as well.




Thanks sparklingway, one of my dear friends from UET was inducted as a techy, so i was going by what i had been told from him. Oh well, you know what they say about 2nd hand information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

RescueRanger said:


> Thanks sparklingway, one of my dear friends from UET was inducted as a techy, so i was going by what i had been told from him. Oh well, you know what they say about 2nd hand information.



Mine was probably tenth hand in this case. I have a number of friends-by-extensions working in IB though, although some have left these jobs to join ANF and FIA since they found the jobs to be very unrewarding and mere press-clipping-reporting (at least at the initial stages). One good friend is up for this time's AD ISI job. As usual, they'll take nearly over an year from test to start of job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

^

Yeah in special branch, those Press Cliping boys are called "DSP Political"... That's all they do, take press clipings, keep tabs on Analysts and rub shoulders with political party members.

;D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon110

ISI U ROCK....


----------



## ace slasher

Can civilians join the JIM the misc. section?
and what are the education and age requirements other than the entryt test?


----------



## Old School

ace slasher said:


> Can civilians join the JIM the misc. section?
> and what are the education and age requirements other than the entryt test?



The same principle will apply just like any cadre service of the Federal Public Service Commission of Pakistan (FPSC) . There are positions which require CSS ( Central Superior Services) cadre qualifications and those are largely filled by officers from the ranks of Captain or equivalent or above . You need to read the relevant circular prior to apply for the position or ask your commanding officer. Applicants from the armed forces will also require authorization from the chief of staffs.


----------



## munnu

i have applied 3 times in isi but unfortunately not selected.


----------



## Donatello

munnu said:


> i have applied 3 times in isi but unfortunately not selected.





Lol, maybe being on the internet forums is the last thing they want from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

^^^There are full time staffs in OSINT section in the directorate whose duty is just to surf the net as they please.


----------



## somebozo

What is ISI doing on the electronic front mainly interception of internet and secure communications like blackberry?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

somebozo said:


> What is ISI doing on the electronic front mainly interception of internet and secure communications like blackberry?



Black brry is banned in armed forces.


----------



## somebozo

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Black brry is banned in armed forces.



But terrorist could use them!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well just a few years ago anybody even an afghan refugee could buy an unregistered SIM and put it in any GSM mobile and make calls....no records, nada.


UAE has determined that blackberry can be used for nefarious purposes and I'm sure ISI is up to task in this regard


----------



## Old School

somebozo said:


> What is ISI doing on the electronic front mainly interception of internet and secure communications like blackberry?



There are differences between SIGINT and ELINT interceptions. Internet communications ( ELINT) can be intercepted but to process the intercepted materials ( so they can be understood) can be sometime very costly and time consuming not only for us but also for the big boys in NSA. Blackberry is not always secure as it is advertised. On the other hand, if properly encrypted , a cheap PC can be so secure that even CIA will need 1000 years to decrypt an interception.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Black brry is banned in armed forces.



I am not too sure about how effectively PA is curbing the user of internet specially GPRS phones.

Blackberry is just a PDA, whereas any one can cause havoc using a simple phone with GPRS access.

and btw, this should be funny ....

PM Secretariat uses blackberry.
Blackberry servers are hosted in london. 
The Service is provided by Mobilink
The connectivity is sub contracted to Nayatel.

remember the leaks story @ PM house.
and they talk about confidentiality and blah blah blah ...


----------



## Old School

salman108 said:


> I am not too sure about how effectively PA is curbing the user of internet specially GPRS phones.
> 
> .



No one can curb the use of GPRS and trying to do so is wasting of resources which can be used elsewhere that delivers results. No intel body in the world has developed a method to get total control of the GPRS traffic. This short coming is well compensated by other measures.


----------



## sparklingway

somebozo said:


> What is ISI doing on the electronic front mainly interception of internet and secure communications like blackberry?





salman108 said:


> I am not too sure about how effectively PA is curbing the user of internet specially GPRS phones.
> 
> Blackberry is just a PDA, whereas any one can cause havoc using a simple phone with GPRS access.
> 
> and btw, this should be funny ....
> 
> PM Secretariat uses blackberry.
> Blackberry servers are hosted in london.
> The Service is provided by Mobilink
> The connectivity is sub contracted to Nayatel.
> 
> remember the leaks story @ PM house.
> and they talk about confidentiality and blah blah blah ...



Defining necessary step to secure communication, protect state electronic infrastructure and lay down security protocols for handling electronic data is the job of the National Telecommunications and Information Technology Security Board (NTISB) which is under the Cabinet Division's Communications Security and Military Wing.

They have a very archaic overall security policy drafted at the time of raising the body but they were supposed to formulate the National Security Standards as this was a new project in last year's PSDP. Finances were not allocated for the project but isn't mentioned in this year's PSDP and since there is no notification about cancellation either, it seems it might have been completed or perhaps never started.

Here is the fairly generalized, weak and loose E-mail and Internet policy for all Federal Government bodies:-

Google Docs

I have their overall policies and guidelines about maintaining server security and data lying somewhere on the computer.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Old School said:


> No one can curb the use of GPRS and trying to do so is wasting of resources which can be used elsewhere that delivers results. No intel body in the world has developed a method to get total control of the GPRS traffic. This short coming is well compensated by other measures.



Wrong, for simple instance make sure no one takes a cell phone / PDA into the facility.
GPRS it self can be jammed, and the APs / BTS serving the cell can be stopped from offering packet data.



> Here is the fairly generalized, weak and loose E-mail and Internet policy for all Federal Government bodies:-
> 
> Google Docs
> 
> I have their overall policies and guidelines about maintaining server security and data lying somewhere on the computer.
> Yesterday 07:09 AM



Yes I remember this document very well 
It was not made by Cabinet division, it was originally drafted by EGD, 
then taken on by FIA and fianlly cabinet division put it in works.

Two very detailed drafts covernig every aspect of the FGDC (fed gov data center) were generously gifted to EGD and FIA; if I am not wrong it's been 4 years now.

Reasons of failure: 

The people joining the Gov are the lowest bottom graduates who fail to make it to the SI, principles, MNCs or service providers.

This holds true for all engineering departments.

I call them glorified clerks.


----------



## Old School

salman108 said:


> Wrong, for simple instance make sure no one takes a cell phone / PDA into the facility.
> GPRS it self can be jammed, and the APs / BTS serving the cell can be stopped from offering packet data.



It is not possible to stop everyone from using. There will always be someone who will bypass the restriction. This is not practical and this will never happen. Jamming of GPRS can not be extended to the whole country. The question is why we want to do it anyway ? We need to trust our staffs without being paranoid. When someone wants to betray the nation , they will not need a cell phone or PDA to do that.
However, jamming devices are in place in some facilities though.


----------



## alraza1

good and brief intro i like it..


----------



## Nahraf

A deeper look into the question, why Pakistan&#8217;s Inter Services Intelligence has been demonized. By Shahid R. Siddiqi

15.08.2010 A deeper look into the question, why Pakistan&#8217;s Inter Services Intelligence has been demonized. By Shahid R. Siddiqi
Washington &#8211; in need of another enemy?

(gm) &#8211; In a recent report published by SmashingLists.com in their assessment of 10 Best Intelligence Agencies In The World, a website that rates products, services and organisations, Pakistan&#8217;s Inter Services Intelligence Agency, (or ISI) has ranked number one among the world&#8217;s top ten intelligence agencies. The rankings of other nine agencies in ascending order are: (2) Mossad &#8211; Israel, (3) MI6 &#8211; UK, (4) CIA &#8211; USA, (5) MSS &#8211; China, (6) BND &#8211; Germany, (7) FSB &#8211; Russia, (8) DGSE &#8211; France, (9) RAW &#8211; India and (10) ASIS &#8211; Australia.


The site admits that by their very nature intelligence agencies being secretive and hence difficult to assess. However, it defines the size, role, scope and achievements of each agency, which apparently served as the yardstick. Perhaps the first of its kind, this is an assessment nevertheless.

The website acknowledges that ISI enjoys the lengthiest track record of success: &#8220;&#8230; the best known Intelligence so far on the scale of records is ISI&#8221;. It says: &#8220;Its success in achieving its goal without leading to a full scale invasion of Pakistan by the Soviets is a feat unmatched by any other through out the intelligence world. KGB, the best of its time, failed to counter ISI and protect Soviet interests in Central Asia.&#8221; It concludes: &#8220;The most striking thing is that it is the least funded Intelligence agency out of the top 10 and still the strongest.&#8221;

Of this conclusion there is no doubt. Brilliant performance of ISI in masterminding the Afghan resistance and repulsing Soviet invasion in the 1980s brought about the dismantling of Soviet Union that enabled the US to become the sole super power and unified Germany. This feat was acknowledged by the German intelligence chief who gifted a piece of the Berlin Wall to his Pakistani counterpart, General Hamid Gul, with a plaque saying: &#8216;To the one who struck the first blow&#8217;. The American administration and CIA openly acclaimed ISI.

ISI faced off top intelligence agencies to avert strikes on Pakistan&#8217;s nukes and continues to guard the arsenal to this day. It foiled Indian attempts to attain ultimate supremacy in the South Asian theatre by putting it on the defensive. It served as a valuable instrument through which national security has been ensured over the years.

In the world of intelligence, agencies regularly collaborate and clash, depending upon their national interests of the time. This happened in case of ISI too. Having enjoyed good relations with CIA and Washington in the 1980s, it stood condemned in American eyes when in Afghanistan differences arose between the American and Pakistani positions due to variance of threat perception and divergent security interests in the region after the American invasion.

Demands placed by the Americans on the Pakistan army and ISI created complexities for Pakistan. The Americans could neither change the geography of the region nor the history of their abandonment of friends and allies. Their war on terror had drawn Pakistan into a complex spiral of political and tribal wrangling in Afghanistan that could undermine its security interests, if the American diktat was followed. An intense tug of war for geo-political domination between India, Iran, Russia, Pakistan and America was a real possibility after American departure, the outcome of which would determine the future security outlook for Pakistan. A perpetually hostile Afghanistan to its west would seriously undermine Pakistan&#8217;s military doctrine which is based on mainly facing Indian threat in the east.

Meanwhile, taking advantage of the hospitality of Karzai regime and its hostility towards Pakistan and with Americans turning a blind eye, RAW and some other intelligence agencies converged in Afghanistan to set up elaborate espionage network to advance their agendas, one of which was to denuclearize Pakistan through destabilisation. In collusion with Mossad, RAW began supporting Tehrik-e-Taliban-e-Pakistan causing death and destruction inside Pakistan.

India, and by implication RAW, had a history of sabotaging South Asian countries to extend Indian hegemony. The insurgency it incited and supported in Sri Lanka caused the diabolic fighting between Tamil Tigers and the military that cost thousands of innocent lives. After the creation of Bangladesh, RAW fingerprints were beginning to appear in Balochistan and Sindh. It was actively supporting insurgency in Balochistan that ISI exposed by presenting strong physical evidence of funding, training and arming of misguided Baloch elements, including the fugitive grandson of Akbar Bugti, whom the Indo-Afghan nexus provided safe havens and who continues to enjoys a cozy relationship with RAW. It was fanning anti-state sentiments in Sindh. All of this to weaken Pakistan and enable India to keep illegal control of Kashmir and usurp Pakistan&#8217;s share of water from the rivers that flow from Kashmir into Pakistan.

Americans showed little concern. To overcome these multiple threats and geopolitical odds, Pakistan&#8217;s professional and hard hitting military, the mainstay of the country&#8217;s defence, was ably supported by ISI. ISI did precisely what other agencies would have done when faced with a similar crisis situation. It engaged in effective intelligence gathering and counter-intelligence and aggressively preempted enemy designs, using all the means at its disposal that did not please the Americans, Indians, the Israelis or the Brits. And it did this quite successfully. Quite naturally ISI became the punching bag.

Did ISI do the right thing? Yes, it absolutely did. Pakistan&#8217;s was, is still, facing an existential threat and had they allowed the conspiracies to succeed, the military and the ISI would have been considered ex post facto accomplices in Pakistan&#8217;s loss of sovereignty.

If ISI is seen as their nemesis by those whose anti-Pakistan agenda it has foiled, it is not surprising. Their ire is amply reflected by the vilification campaign notably by the US, India, Britain and Afghanistan. ISI is accused of being a state within a state, an agency whose policies are made &#8216;outside&#8217; the political institutions and an entity out of control. Using these arguments, the Americans forced the weak Zardari government to neutralize it by moving it under civilian control, which did make an unsuccessful attempt.

There always is a problem with powers that act in imperialistic fashion. They believe that pursuit of their imperialist designs takes precedence over national interests of weaker nations and have little tolerance for dissenters. America also behaves as one such imperial power. As long as ISI played a role congruent to American interests against Soviet Union, it remained its darling, but when it refused to compromise on Pakistan&#8217;s security interests, its primary role, it was demonized.

Washington has blamed ISI for maintaining contacts with Taliban, demanding that it be purged of Taliban sympathizers. After similar outlandish allegations were found to be part of the raw, unverified and even fabricated field reports leaked recently and splashed in the western media, the US joined the chorus about ISI being in cahoots with Taliban and even held it responsible for its setback in the war. Washington was merely attempting to keep ahead of a tide of US opinion hostile towards Pakistan and deflect the intensifying criticism at home for a losing war.

This American attitude is ridiculous. Firstly, ISI is a military organisation operating under strict organisational control and discipline where officers are rotated in the normal course. It functions according to a defined mandate unlike some agencies elsewhere, including CIA which is a government on its own. More ever it is, like the Pakistan government and its military, committed to eliminating religious extremism.

Secondly, if the American troops are incapable of overcoming rag tag Taliban bands and if the perceived complicity of ISI with Taliban can be instrumental in changing the course of Afghan war, then it is a sad day for America as a super power and NATO as the top military alliance.

Thirdly, in the world of intelligence it is common for contacts to be kept even with the enemy at all times. CIA keeps contacts within Russia and other hostile countries. Israel, the great American ally, spies on America itself. Why then should America expect an exception to be made in case of ISI? Why should contacts that ISI developed with the mujahedeen and the Taliban earlier, and which if it does still maintain, cause such great concern for the American administration?

As for the Indians, they see an ISI agent behind every rock in Kashmir and in Afghanistan where they are trying to dig their heels. They do not hesitate to blame ISI for the indigenous freedom struggle in Kashmir or acts of terrorism by Indian extremists.

One hopes the US will allow space to ISI in its own interest and this hostile environment will not deter ISI from pursing its security objectives.

Email:
shahidrsiddiqi@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XYON

10 Best Intelligence Agencies in the World

As the motto of intelligence community goes, OUR FAILURES WILL MAKE HEADLINES BUT OUR SUCCESSES WILL NOT!!

Formed	1948
Jurisdiction	Government of Pakistan
Headquarters	Islamabad, Pakistan
Agency executive	Lieutenant General Ahmad Shuja Pasha, PA Director General

With the lengthiest track record of success, the best know Intelligence so far on the scale of records is ISI. The Inter-Services Intelligence was created as an independent unit in 1948 in order to strengthen the performance of Pakistan&#8217;s Military Intelligence during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1947. Its success in achieving its goal without leading to a full scale invasion of Pakistan by the Soviets is a feat unmatched by any other through out the intelligence world. KGB, The best of its time, failed to counter ISI and protect Soviet interests in Central Asia. This GOLD MEDAL makes it rank higher than Mossad. It has had 0 double agents or Defectors through out its history, considering that in light of the whole war campaign it carried out from money earned by selling drugs bought from the very people it was bleeding, The Soviets. It has protected its Nuclear Weapons since formed and it has foiled Indian attempts to attain ultimate supremacy in the South-Asian theatres through internal destabilization of India. It is above All laws in its host country Pakistan &#8216;A State, with in a State&#8217;. Its policies are made &#8216;outside&#8217; of all other institutions with the exception of The Army. Its personnel have never been caught on camera. Its is believed to have the highest number of agents worldwide, close to 10,000. The most striking thing is that its one of the least funded Intelligence agency out of the top 10 and still the strongest.


----------



## Old School

XYON said:


> 10 Best Intelligence Agencies in the World
> 
> As the motto of intelligence community goes, *OUR FAILURES WILL MAKE HEADLINES BUT OUR SUCCESSES WILL NOT!!*



As far as ISI is concerned , the successes are making headlines instead of failures and propaganda bloggers sitting in New York are making assumptions on these successes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

So many of our forum members are convinced that narratives offered by US media are consumed by people around the world - in fact the opposite is true, more and more people around the world have the option of being exposed to non-US, non-Western narratives, and they increasingly are opting to disregard US and Western narratives. Big in New York, just isn't the same as big in Karachi, or Sialkot or Lahore, or tehran or Riyadh, or Dubai or Istanbul or....something most in the US have not awakened to and by the time they do, they will find their world very much smaller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khawajafarid

ISI is the best of all among the intelligence agencies active in the region


----------



## Yasir Bhatti

please job me


----------



## Tajdar adil

Plz show me the gib goals of ISI.


----------



## Tajdar adil

ISI is the world best secret agency fighting 5 world best secret agencies 
M I 6 Britsh
CIA USA 
RAW India
KGB Russia 
Mosad Israel
am i right some one tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkzafar

i have a question that is can a civilian join ISI?


----------



## ARSENAL6

Tajdar adil said:


> Plz show me the gib goals of ISI.



ok stop asking stupid question 


seriously Its sercret they can't give that out !


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

123456 said:


> ISI is pak's official terrorist organization.
> **** ISI and PAK Big MF



HERE COMES INDIAN JEALOUS JOKE.............
ISI is very professional organization with goal to handle threats of all kind to our mother land ....
what about raw , CIA and mosad ... if ISI is terrorist organization as accoeding to you than RAW , CIA and MOSAD should be at the top


----------



## Srinivas

No need to abuse neighboring countries, the effectiveness of any intel agency will be known at the time of crisis and ISI may have handled situation well.
There are other factors which are under consideration here. Firstly Taliban are in no mood to wage a war with USA they wanted to negotiate and it is the USA who started the war, It is the pakistani military who brokered the deal, so naturally taliban will cooperate with ISI (the good taliban as u call them).
Secondly WOT is happening in bordering areas of pakistan in which pakistan has a foot hold it is difficult for any external intel agency or military to gain superiority.
Thirdly no nation or even greater military powers cannot wage a guerrilla war fare for long time it was proved historically in StalinGrad and the same condition applies to soviet invasion and US WOT.
And lastly one cannot rate intel agencies as they are secretive and mostly they ops are hidden.


----------



## khurasaan1

Tajdar adil said:


> ISI is the world best secret agency fighting 5 world best secret agencies
> M I 6 Britsh
> CIA USA
> RAW India
> KGB Russia
> Mosad Israel
> am i right some one tell me



bro right now it is fighting more than 5 above agencies....these r just a handful of them....


----------



## khurasaan1

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> No need to abuse neighboring countries, the effectiveness of any intel agency will be known at the time of crisis and ISI may have handled situation well.
> There are other factors which are under consideration here. Firstly Taliban are in no mood to wage a war with USA they wanted to negotiate and it is the USA who started the war, It is the pakistani military who brokered the deal, so naturally taliban will cooperate with ISI (the good taliban as u call them).
> Secondly WOT is happening in bordering areas of pakistan in which pakistan has a foot hold it is difficult for any external intel agency or military to gain superiority.
> Thirdly no nation or even greater military powers cannot wage a guerrilla war fare for long time it was proved historically in StalinGrad and the same condition applies to soviet invasion and US WOT.
> And lastly one cannot rate intel agencies as they are secretive and mostly they ops are hidden.



the taliban dont run under ISI.... the true talibans get their guidance from Quran and sunnah but not from any intelligence....The intelligence of Quran and sunnah is far superior than any intelligence agency or power in the world (even if they r combined)...that is why all agencies are getting defeated from these poor talibans even the talibans dont even know nothing about the modern day science.These poor talibans r very friendly and peaceful people, never fight or wanna fight unless get intimidated in the name of culture or religion. The western evil mind intimidated them so they r getting the TIT for TAT.
There is no escape way for the evil west in khurasaan(inshallah).


----------



## Kinetic

Jana said:


> ISI can give sympathy to Indians anytime but earning jealousy is only the domain of ISI, India will have to compete for it


What jealousy? lol


----------



## SpArK

Kinetic said:


> What jealousy? lol



*Finding the name all over international media for wrong reasons!!!!*


----------



## Kinetic

BENNY said:


> *Finding the name all over international media for wrong reasons!!!!*



I also found something like that!!!! What ISI did good for Pakistan for last 62 years since its creations!!!! If they did few than there were more harmful works as well. I think ISI is one of the reason behind current situation in Pakistan. Is that called jealousy? 

RAW did some good works way back and for long time they didn't brought anything fruitful except somethings in Nepal, BD or may be Afghanistan but they didn't harm India as well. CIA is one of the greatest tools of USA in keeping US supremacy over the world. Their good/bad works also outside USA.


----------



## islam

any body tell me how can I join isi beacause it is my dream to work with this largest world wide and top of the best organization of my pakistan.


----------



## islam

Assalam o alycom,

Any body tell me how can I join isi beacause it is my dream to work with this largest world wide and top of the best organization of my pakistan. 
my Email:trueidentity007@yahoo.com


----------



## Tuahaa

with a yahoo id like that, you'll definitely become an ISI agent.

Just joking , I am sure someone can help you.


----------



## Safriz

This thread reminds me of a real life experience..
Long time ago i used to go to Jhelum to meet friends.There was a mad man who used to drag empty metal cans in the Jhelum city center in mid day..People had some kind of respect for him,and they said he is a saint...Then he went missing,and re appeared in a week or so..Only this time he had changed behavior..
People knew the mad man for decades,and they knew that the original mad man never took tea..This new mad man who looked exactly like the previous one,drank tea while sitting in tea shops..
Rumor was that the original mad man was kidnapped by ISI and replaced by ab ISI agent,who looks and behaves exactly the same,except the tea habit..and sits and listens to people's gossips in tea shops..
Months later the mad man disappeared again,and re appeared in a few days..Only this time he didnt drink any tea...same as the original mad man.

Not a very important comment...but sheds light on how ISI works or used to work for internal security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

islam said:


> Assalam o alycom,
> 
> Any body tell me how can I join isi beacause it is my dream to work with this largest world wide and top of the best organization of my pakistan.
> my Email:trueidentity007@yahoo.com



As far as i know ISI employ only military personnel,not civilians....Better go through the normal procedure of Joining Armed forces and the you may well be selected for ISI


----------



## khurasaan1

safriz said:


> This thread reminds me of a real life experience..
> Long time ago i used to go to Jhelum to meet friends.There was a mad man who used to drag empty metal cans in the Jhelum city center in mid day..People had some kind of respect for him,and they said he is a saint...Then he went missing,and re appeared in a week or so..Only this time he had changed behavior..
> People knew the mad man for decades,and they knew that the original mad man never took tea..This new mad man who looked exactly like the previous one,drank tea while sitting in tea shops..
> Rumor was that the original mad man was kidnapped by ISI and replaced by ab ISI agent,who looks and behaves exactly the same,except the tea habit..and sits and listens to people's gossips in tea shops..
> Months later the mad man disappeared again,and re appeared in a few days..Only this time he didnt drink any tea...same as the original mad man.
> 
> Not a very important comment...but sheds light on how ISI works or used to work for internal security.



u made me laugh bro about this mad man game...


----------



## shahid.khan

ISI is the strongest agency of the world, equipped with a highly psychological think tank and men power.no one can beat ISI ever in this world but ALLAH.all the agencies are dependent upon this organization.It is my will that ISI should recruit its officials from civilians also.
Best of Luck......


----------



## ace slasher

isi does recruit civilians but in restricted in departments
the JIX.JCIB departments and one more which i forgot
JCIB= joint counter intelligence bereau for intelligence gathering missions in china saudi arabia, and other muslim countries including india


----------



## clanpak

i wudn't have joined the forum, had i not experienced that guys out there are so eager to join isi, but they don't know how.
well i am gonna guide you a bit...
1. age must not be below 21 and above 30
2. must be a graduate (preferably masters/post grad in comp.sciences, political sciences, English, mass communication, social sciences, etc)
3. must be a pakistani national
4. must be phyically fit and must not hold any criminal record.
if u meet above conditions, u r eligible... wait for a special ad in all major newspapers of the country, that wud appear in the name of ministry of defence and they would be asking applications for "Assistant Director". Apply for it when u find one... (i suggest that u should start checkin out newspapers after March 2011)
Once u apply, u will recieve letter for written exam 
written exam wud consist of 2 x papers.
1. MCQ type paper, covering all major subjects (national and international) 100 questions in 100 minutes.
2. Comrehensive Essay (on current social and international issues) 100 marks, 3 hours.
you will then recieve a letter for intellegence and psycological tests, which will also indicate that u have passed written tests, because failures will not recieve call for I&P tests.
I&P Tests would be on pattern of ISSB
you will again recieve letter to appear for interview, which would also indicate u have passed the I&T tests. 
Interview board will comprise 5-6 high profile members including psychiatrist, personality analyst and seasoned officers. you should expect them questioning about ur personality, background, general knowledge, analytical skills and reasoning etc.
you will recieve yet another letter for appearing for medical examination, which would indicate u passed the interview as well. you will be examined thoroughly and the medical process would take around a week. 
Once u r done with it. you should wait for the final call letter for joining initial training. U will made it after they prepare a merit list according to regional quotas, however one standard threshold is there, which will have to be passed by all. 
Any queries.. please ask... and comment if helpful.. U R


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Can I volunteer for ISI? I can be a great asset to be honest... 

I m saying this because I m just interested in the training part of the whole "spy game"


----------



## nitetrogen70

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Can I volunteer for ISI? I can be a great asset to be honest...
> 
> I m saying this because I m just interested in the training part of the whole "spy game"



u just want the cool watch and laser pen


----------



## Tajdar adil

Plz some one tell me about the main goals of ISI.
and also tell me that how i join ISI.


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

salam sir
i m from mardan kpk pakistan 
when there is isi post plz tell me i will join the isi plz plz tell me

contact sunny_r242002@yahoo.com

thanx


----------



## Kompromat

Watch this.


----------



## AHMED85

nitetrogen70 said:


> u just want the cool watch and laser pen


----------



## asim raza khan

yea i also think that they take people from both (army and civilians) and i feel proud that i am pakistani  and i also want to join isi to join those people who are ingaged in defending and serving our sweet and lovely country pakistan but i dont know the proceedure for joining,can anybody tell me?


----------



## DV RULES




----------



## Haseebullah

Lets put it this way.If today ISI is taken out and is compromised it means Pakistan's probable downfall.ISI is one asset Pakistan cant loose at all cost.

I am proud of the ISI.


----------



## nathan.

hi to all,...............


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nathan. said:


> hi to all,...............


 
Welcome to PDF my aussie friend... enjoy ur stay.
.


----------



## LeGenD

Black Blood said:


> Watch this.


I strongly disagree with this ranking.

Their is no appropriate way to rank spy agencies due to high confidentiality. All of the well known ones have a history of accomplishments and failures. 

In some cases, works of spy agencies are intentionally projected as what they are not in behind the curtains. 

*For example;* When Bush Administration planned to invade Iraq, it asked CIA to build up a 'false but convincing case' to justify the invasion. CIA knew that Iraq had no weapons of mass distruction but interests of the country were given priority. And later on CIA was blamed for wrong Intel.

ISI is a great organization and I have no doubts on its professionalism. However, it is also overhyped a lot.


The wave of suicide attacks in Pakistan 
TTP 
RAW backed insurgency in Balochistan
Covert operations of CIA and Black Water agencies in Pakistan
Are all indication of a major flaw in our intelligence network. A sad truth.


----------



## nirreich

LeGenD said:


> I strongly disagree with this ranking.
> 
> Their is no appropriate way to rank spy agencies due to high confidentiality. All of the well known ones have a history of accomplishments and failures.
> 
> In some cases, works of spy agencies are intentionally projected as what they are not in behind the curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> *For example;* When Bush Administration planned to invade Iraq, it asked CIA to build up a 'false but convincing case' to justify the invasion. CIA knew that Iraq had no weapons of mass distruction but interests of the country were given priority. And later on CIA was blamed for wrong Intel.
> 
> ISI is a great organization and I have no doubts on its professionalism. However, it is also overhyped a lot.
> 
> 
> The wave of suicide attacks in Pakistan
> TTP
> RAW backed insurgency in Balochistan
> Covert operations of CIA and Black Water agencies in Pakistan
> Are all indication of a major flaw in our intelligence network. A sad truth.




Furthermore, the ISI did not prevent the activity of the AQ Khan nuclear proliferation network which operated more than fifteen years. It also failed to prevent assassinations in senior politicians (Benazir Bhutto is just one example). 

There are some serious arguments that implies that the ISI had an interest in the above situation.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

well if we look at resources being provided to ISI and complexity and variety of issues it is dealing with, we still have to admire its job because in my information ISI provides all related information. it is only because of weak administration to handle issues properly.


----------



## Muhammad Gulraiz Awan

sir mai ap ke kysy help kr sakta hn,means k yah jo mainy apny nam ke id bni hai is sy?


----------



## Phantom82

Sify Home >> News >> International >> 'CIA spy' Davis was giving nuclear bomb material to Al-Qaeda, says report
Comments | Share | Print | Rate 
ANI
"CIA spy" Davis was giving nuclear bomb material to Al-Qaeda, says report
2011-02-20 12:40:00
New BlackBerry® Torch&#8482;
Ads by Google
The new smartphone with BlackBerry® 6 OS and slide-out keyboard. BlackBerry.com/BlackBerryTorch

Double murder-accused US official Raymond Davis has been found in possession of top-secret CIA documents, which point to him or the feared American Task Force 373 (TF373) operating in the region, providing Al-Qaeda terrorists with "nuclear fissile material" and "biological agents," according to a report.

Russia's Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) is warning that the situation on the sub-continent has turned "grave" as it appears that open warfare is about to break out between Pakistan and the United States, The European Union Times reports.

The SVR warned in its report that the apprehension of 36-year-old Davis, who shot dead two Pakistani men in Lahore last month, had fuelled this crisis.

According to the report, the combat skills exhibited by Davis, along with documentation taken from him after his arrest, prove that he is a member of US' TF373 black operations unit currently operating in the Afghan War Theatre and Pakistan's tribal areas, the paper said.

While the US insists that Davis is one of their diplomats, and the two men he killed were robbers, Pakistan says that the duo were ISI agents sent to follow him after it was discovered that he had been making contact with al Qaeda, after his cell phone was tracked to the Waziristan tribal area bordering Afghanistan, the paper said.

The most ominous point in this SVR report is "Pakistan's ISI stating that top-secret CIA documents found in Davis's possession point to his, and/or TF373, providing to al Qaeda terrorists "nuclear fissile material" and "biological agents", which they claim are to be used against the United States itself in order to ignite an all-out war in order to re-establish the West's hegemony over a Global economy that is warned is just months away from collapse," the paper added. (ANI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Quran says war are means of economy for yahood and nasara who roam around the earth spreading destruction and war for their own benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

no doubt ISI is one of the best agency but sometimes we overrated it...


----------



## shah9966

VisionHawk said:


> *Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)*
> 
> ISI is one of the best and very well organized intelligence agency in the world. It was founded in 1948. In 1950 it was officially given the task to safe guard Pakistani interests and national security inside and outside the country.Its primery objectives are not only to safeguard Pakistani interests, but also, reinforcing PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s power base in the region.
> 
> The ISI is tasked with collection of of foreign and domestic intelligence; co-ordination of intelligence functions of the three military services; surveillance over its cadre, foreigners, the media, politically active segments of Pakistani society, diplomats of other countries accredited to Pakistan and Pakistani diplomats serving outside the country; the interception and monitoring of communications; and the conduct of covert offensive and wartime operations. Functions of the ISI include gathering foreign and domestic intelligence and synchronizing the intelligence of the military services. The agency maintains surveillance of foreign diplomats in Pakistan, Pakistani diplomats abroad, and politically active members of Pakistani society. It monitors its own staff, the media and foreigners. It tracks and intercepts communications and engages in covert offensive operations.
> 
> ISI is headquartered in Islamabad and works under a Director General, a serving Lieutenant General of the Pakistan Army. There are three Deputy Director Generals-designated DDG (Political), DDG (External) and DDG (General). The ISI is staffed mainly by personnel deputed from the police, para-military forces and some specialized units of the Army. There are over 25,000 active men on its staff. This figure does not include informants and assets. It is organized into six to eight divisions .
> 
> *Structure of ISI*
> 
> *Joint Intelligence X: JIX*
> 
> It serves as the secretariat which co-ordinates and provides administrative support to the other ISI wings and field organizations. It also prepares intelligence estimates and threat assessments.It provides administrative support to the other major divisions and regional organizations of the ISI.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB)*
> 
> One of the largest and most powerful divisions of the ISI, monitors political intelligence.The JIB consists of three subsections, with one subsection devoted to operations involving India, other operations involve, anti-terrorism and VIP security.
> 
> *Joint Counter Intelligence Bureau (JCIB*
> 
> Responsible for oversees intelligence operations in Central Asia South Asia, Afghanistan, the Middle East, Israel and Russia also responsible for field surveillance of Pakistani diplomats stationed abroad, if need be monitoring foreign diplomats as well .
> 
> *Joint Intelligence/North (JIN)*
> 
> Conduct ISI operations for Jammu and Kashmir , including monitoring Indian forces deployed within disputed Kashmir forcefully held by India.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (JIM)*
> 
> Responsible for covert offensive intelligence operations and war time espionage.
> 
> *Joint Signal Intelligence Bureau (JSIB)*
> 
> It includes Deputy Directors for Wireless, Monitoring and Photos, operates a chain of signals intelligence collection stations, and provide communication support to its operatives. It aslo collects Intelligence through monitoring of communications channels of neighboring countries.It has a chain of stations that track and collect intelligence signals along the Indo-Pakistani border, and it provides communications assistance for freedom campaigns in Kashmir.
> A sizeable number of the staff is from the Army Signal Corps. It is believed that it has its units deployed in Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Technical (JIT)*
> 
> Not much is know about this section however it is believed that JIT include a separate explosives section and a chemical warfare section.
> 
> 
> The ISI maintains one more primary sections in addition to the seven outlined above that is the *Joint Intelligence Technical division*.
> 
> 
> At first, the ISI focused primarily on domestic espionage, such as tapping telephone conversations and monitoring internal political affairs. Because of its narrow scope, it was reportedly unable to locate an Indian armored division during the Indo-Pakistani War in 1965. When the war was over, Ayub appointed General Yahya Khan to chair a committee to evaluate the ISI and its subdivisions . From 1983 to 1997, the ISI reportedly trained over 80,000 Afghan Mujahideen for campaigns in Afghanistan. During the 1990s, the ISI grew into a powerful and questionable organization. It is said to function as an Ã¢â¬Åinvisible governmentÃ¢â¬Â and is frequently called Ã¢â¬Åa state within a state.Ã¢â¬Â .On September 2001, President Musharraf appointed a new Director General for ISI, Lieutenant General Ehsanul Haq
> 
> _Information gathered by vision hawk from different sources_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
hello my name is syed zohaaib haider i am metric fail but my English speaking is good my almost all family serve forces i have a family record so as they serve our country i want to serve it too i think education is not must if u don't have skills i have skills and i really wanna utilized it for my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

Salam to all members, 
I am so sad these days.
Because OUR ISI is among top 10 in spy agencies then why they could not counter the peoples like Davis ?
and after a long time now they realized whats going on in Pakistan ?.
I am so sad. (My Heart Broken)


----------



## Developereo

mughaljee said:


> Salam to all members,
> I am so sad these days.
> Because OUR ISI is among top 10 in spy agencies then why they could not counter the peoples like Davis ?
> and after a long time now they realized whats going on in Pakistan ?.
> I am so sad. (My Heart Broken)


 
ISI is working to fight off CIA, RAW, Mossad and Afghan secret service. They have done a great job against them. But how can you defend when your own government (PPP) works against you and the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silk

Sohni Dharti said:


> ISI is working to fight off CIA, RAW, Mossad and Afghan secret service. They have done a great job against them. But how can you defend when your own government (PPP) works against you and the country?


 
Yes you can. Trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## origin eagle

Our ISI is the best agency and they know what they were born for!
They are well aware of their duties to serve the nation and raise the flag and our heads high for Pakistan.


----------



## origin eagle

You and I cannot be sure but they know what to do ?


----------



## origin eagle

Sir we cannot catch all of them
but there is away to catch them by using your mind


----------



## origin eagle

Sir we are not the economy of yahood or nasara but we have to the muslim nations to protect their rights by any means necessary


----------



## laiqs@mi

Spy game is not that easy how we think about it. it is a derrerent field at-all.
when you enter some field etc. medical , engeneering, computer you come to know things about that field so spying is not our field and we cannot say any thing com4m about these games which are being played now in Pak or around the world . some times spy agencies wait for result for very long time they dont react in rush they wait for right time so they can unleash all the network. I listned Brg. Imtiaz and what i remember they waited for some agents who were working against Pakistan for round about 2 years (what i remember) so it is not that easy.


----------



## Asif Malik

No matter buddy.. these r little hurdles... v have been doing n v continue inshalah


----------



## origin eagle

you have to give exam on css papers which is referred to it
the first question is about an essay topic which is about 2500 to 3000 words
and the other is about the discussion on current affairs or Pakistan relations and its political ground


----------



## origin eagle

you really dont have to worry what the world says
but do remember this
many people have written history along with their failures but what made them famous 
was their hardworking and confidence in themselves
like Churchill who never passed his english papers but is one of the top most debaters 
Einstein failed and teachers degraded him but now his theory is the essential part of advancement


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

dear sir
i will join the isi when there is a vacancy of this post plz tell me on my email; luckkhan8@gmail.com 

thanx


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

LoLz....from today's issue of Financial Times (dated Rabi Al-Awwal 26, 1432 / 1 March 2011)


FT.com / Comment / Analysis - South Asia: On the high ground



> Memories in the US embassy in Islamabad are long and unhappy. Its officers shiver when they recall accounts of their mission being stormed and burnt to the ground in 1979. A mischievous radio report out of Iran that the US had attacked the holy city of Mecca triggered the assault by radical arsonists. The terrified diplomats survived only by locking themselves into the safe room.
> 
> The two organisations, which found common cause in the Afghan-Soviet war of the 1980s and later in rounding up al-Qaeda suspects after the 2001 terror attacks on the US, appear increasingly at odds in the fight against Islamist extremism.
> 
> The ISI is the &#8220;deep state&#8221; in Pakistan that has resisted civilian control and has forged long-standing alliances with militant groups. It operates with menace and near-impunity. Yet its co-operation with western intelligence agencies is viewed as crucial to bringing greater stability to the region, an end to the Afghan war and a better understanding of global terror.
> 
> Lionised by some in Pakistan as the country&#8217;s security backbone, the ISI is loathed by Pakistan&#8217;s neighbours, who see it as the inspiration behind militant attacks on India, Afghanistan and possibly further afield.
> 
> Founded shortly after the 1947 establishment of Pakistan, the intelligence agency has a presence throughout society, monitoring developments from high command and immigration to lowly informants watching the lobbies of the country&#8217;s hotels. Often described as a &#8220;state within a state&#8221;, the common perception is that almost nothing happens without its say-so.
> 
> Talaat Masood, an Islamabad-based security analyst, describes the ISI as &#8220;dominating the scene&#8221; to ensure Pakistan is a &#8220;security state&#8221;.
> 
> The organisation, which falls under the control of General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, the head of the army, has a domestic and international remit that over the decades has helped the military to tighten its grip on the country. It played a role in training and supporting militants in Afghanistan, during the Soviet occupation, and insurgents in Kashmir. Military rule during much of Pakistan&#8217;s short history encouraged its political wing to expand its role deeply into domestic affairs to secure the co-operation of leading politicians.
> 
> &#8220;The ISI in the eyes of the ordinary Pakistani is a very powerful entity. India&#8217;s repeated reference to the ISI&#8217;s role in this or that has created an image of an agency which has a dominating presence across Pakistan,&#8221; says Ghazi Salahuddin, a commentator for The News, a Pakistani daily.
> 
> The January incident, in which Washington accepts Mr Davis shot dead two Pakistani gunmen, has fanned lurid suspicions that Pakistan is peppered with American spies doing the &#8220;devil&#8217;s work&#8221;. US officials insist that Mr Davis was no more than a CIA contractor providing security for local staff and visiting dignitaries. But in spite of Washington&#8217;s denials, stories put about by retired senior Pakistani military staff say that he was a super-spy controlling as many as 3,000 CIA operatives.
> 
> Two years ago, fuelling a similar bout of fearfulness, local newspapers reported that Blackwater, a US security company, was snapping up Islamabad properties to house a massive influx of foreign security personnel.
> 
> &#8220;The public perception is that Pakistan faces increasing security challenges from the US, possibly with the help of some Afghans and Indians,&#8221; says Moinuddin Haider, a former interior minister. &#8220;In this situation, it is possible the ISI may have become more important&#8221; as a defence against the US.
> 
> Washington argues that Mr Davis has diplomatic immunity and wants his swift release. But Pakistan&#8217;s security establishment &#8211; smarting that the CIA has been operating beyond its control on home turf &#8211; is seeking to extract the maximum price from its ally before Mr Davis is freed.
> 
> The CIA insists that it works closely with its Pakistani counterparts &#8220;on a wide range of security challenges, including our common fight against al-Qaeda and its terrorist allies&#8221;. George Little, a CIA official, adds: &#8220;The agency&#8217;s ties to ISI have been strong over the years, and when there are issues to sort out, we work through them. That&#8217;s the sign of a healthy partnership.&#8221;
> 
> Indeed, Pakistan continues to give its permission for the CIA to launch and carry out drone strikes against targets in western Pakistan. But the strategic importance of that push also means that the US depends on Islamabad &#8211; and its spies &#8211; as never before. Gen Kayani, himself a former head of the ISI, knows that the spy drama surrounding Mr Davis will pay dividends at home and abroad. The fact that high-level talks needed to be held last weekend over Mr Davis&#8217;s fate &#8211; involving Leon Panetta, the CIA chief, and General Ahmed Shuja Pasha, his ISI counterpart &#8211; shows the gap that has opened up on the ground between the intelligence services.
> 
> For Pakistan, the high-profile embarrassment for the CIA is a power play to bring the ISI on to more equal terms with its American partner, and forms part of a familiar pattern to extract support from Washington.
> 
> Within India&#8217;s security establishment, some say that the recent friction is no surprise. The ISI has grown much closer to Chinese intelligence in recent years, they say, as ties with the US grow more distant. India suspects an ISI role in the 2008 bombing of its Kabul embassy, when 41 people were killed, and a role in the planning of the devastating attacks on Mumbai that November. Islamabad denies involvement in either incident.
> 
> Pakistani intelligence has also not hesitated to use repression on its own people, particularly in the restive south-western province of Baluchistan, where human rights groups say the force has been involved in years of torture and extra-judicial killings. In the past four months alone, at least 90 activists, teachers, journalists and lawyers have disappeared or been murdered in Baluchistan, according to Amnesty International. &#8220;Human rights abuses attributed to the security agencies have created a climate of fear for the families of the disappeared,&#8221; says Sam Zarifi, Amnesty&#8217;s Asia-Pacific director. &#8220;They are terrified to speak out in fear that security agents will kill their loved ones or abduct other family members.&#8221;
> 
> So long a shadow does the ISI cast that civilian leaders talk about it in hushed, foreboding tones. Shah Mehmood Qureshi, the recently axed foreign minister and a politician close to the military, once described it as &#8220;a precious national institution&#8221;. Asif Ali Zardari, the president, once used the analogy of heavy earrings to describe the burden Pakistan carried with its support for militants. Explicit references to the ISI at home are rare; journalists fear reprisals if they discuss its activities.
> 
> . . .
> 
> The agency was the invention of Major General R. Cawthome, a British army officer who served in Pakistan and became the ISI&#8217;s second director. Its early years were accompanied by frequent criticism for failures surrounding Pakistan&#8217;s wars with India. Even today, the army has yet to come to terms with the intelligence failure surrounding India&#8217;s shock military intervention in 1971 in the former East Pakistan, which led to the creation of Bangladesh.
> 
> &#8220;After that humiliating military defeat, which also led to more than 90,000 Pakistanis prisoners of war being taken by India, Pakistan&#8217;s military establishment decided &#8216;never, never again&#8217;,&#8221; says one former Pakistani general. &#8220;To this day, the military&#8217;s thinking and that of the ISI is driven by 1971.&#8221;
> 
> The agency&#8217;s fortunes improved when, under military rule, it began to monitor Pakistan&#8217;s political scene. But its heyday &#8211; and international links &#8211; came at the end of the cold war, when it backed militant groups in the US-backed bid to force Russian troops from Afghanistan. &#8220;The ISI&#8217;s clout grew during the Afghan war. Through close collaboration with foreign militaries and foreign intelligence agencies, the ISI became extremely powerful. The ISI&#8217;s clout remains intact,&#8221; says Hasan Askari Rizvi, a military and security scholar.
> 
> In the 1990s, though a succession of civilian governments came to rule over Pakistan, the ISI under a succession of serving military lieutenant generals who served as its director general emerged as the country&#8217;s pre-eminent kingmaker.
> 
> Although officials say the agency has now relinquished any formal role in politics, analysts say the ISI remains a key determinant of Pakistan&#8217;s security and foreign policy interests. &#8220;The ISI has split politicians and political parties through its past activities. Its work has weakened political parties and exposed them in all sorts of ways,&#8221; says Mr Rizvi.
> 
> At the organisation&#8217;s headquarters in Aapbara in Islamabad, senior officials like to cast the ISI as an intelligence service like any other. Hamid Gul, a former head of the ISI who in the 1980s oversaw its work as a conduit for mujahedin and Taliban fighters in Afghanistan, sees the agency as a vital part of Pakistan&#8217;s defence, particularly against arch-rival India. &#8220;The ISI is Pakistan&#8217;s first line of defence which is dedicated to warding off threats to our country. Given our surroundings, it is important to note, the smaller the country, the more important will be the role of its intelligence network,&#8221; he says.
> 
> Other high-ranking officials boast of the ISI&#8217;s links with powers ranging from the US and UK to China and Saudi Arabia. They view their agency as highly effective in having corralled al-Qaeda militants even as it continued to back other Islamist groups. In spite of official denials, diplomats suspect the ISI has continued to support Afghanistan&#8217;s Taliban movement as it fights Nato troops.
> 
> &#8220;In the past decade, we have collaborated with 50 intelligence agencies from all over the world, which is more than the support any other agency anywhere has offered,&#8221; says one official. &#8220;We have aided in the arrest of more than 700 al-Qaeda militants including prominent ones like Khaled Sheikh Mohammed [planner of the attacks on the US]. We have also led the arrests of more than 600 Taliban militants. Is there any other agency which has been similarly successful?&#8221;
> 
> . . .
> 
> Right at the top of the ISI&#8217;s current task list is to find out more about Mr Davis. One ISI official says the agency wants to retain its relationship with the CIA but as &#8220;equal partners&#8221;, adding: &#8220;Don&#8217;t make us look like fools in the eyes of our people. Help us fight this war rather than go behind our backs.&#8221;
> 
> Another official explains that popular opinion, sometimes radical, is becoming more and more important for the agency: &#8220;Public opinion does matter a lot more. Given the adverse publicity surrounding the Raymond Davis case, the ISI wants to make certain that such an episode is never repeated.&#8221;
> 
> To many, the ISI&#8217;s role has shifted from counter-intelligence or counter-espionage to troublemaking in the region and maintaining links to militant outfits, such as Lashkar e-Taiba and the Haqqani network in Afghanistan, which now operate with a degree of autonomy. Yet some western diplomats, impressed by the direct style of Gen Pasha, like to give the ISI the benefit of the doubt. They view the flurry of contacts that take place between the ISI and militant groups not so much as collaboration but an attempt at regaining tighter control. &#8220;People know well that the game in town is with the army and the ISI. That&#8217;s why, it&#8217;s important to get those people on board,&#8221; says one. &#8220;The ISI may be part of the problem but it could be part of the solution too.&#8221;
> 
> Whatever happens to Mr Davis, the public controversy surrounding a usually highly discreet business has already confirmed, in the words of Dianne Feinstein, chairman of the US Senate intelligence committee, that the partnership is not where it was at the end of the cold war and is now &#8220;something less than whole-hearted&#8221;.
> 
> The ISI prefers the head over the heart. &#8220;Even though the Americans may have the finest intelligence and large numbers of people in Pakistan, they appear to be clueless,&#8221; says Tariq Fatemi, a former Pakistani diplomat. &#8220;The Americans can simply not succeed without a partnership with the ISI.&#8221;
> 
> Additional reporting by Daniel Dombey and Matthew Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2011. You may share using our article tools. Please don't cut articles from FT.com and redistribute by email or post to the web. woot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## origin eagle

i want to get the information about joining electrical mechanical engineering of Pakistan army
in the upcoming date of 14 march


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

*The ISI prefers the head over the heart. Even though the Americans may have the finest intelligence and large numbers of people in Pakistan, they appear to be clueless, says Tariq Fatemi, a former Pakistani diplomat. The Americans can simply not succeed without a partnership with the ISI.*

This comment is laughable... The Americans and their assets inside Pakistan are so clueless that they cant even measure how clueless are they exactly... If only they knew... haha


----------



## k.fareed

salam to all 

i have some question and answer m plz if possible
1) why cia move freely in pakistan witout any permission
20why cia take our people to gunatomo bay where they trained them against pakistan like (naik mohamd and bait ul masood...at that time where our agencies were
3)i am reading the criteria of isi of taking guys for training...so i m graduate and plz tel m what i do bcoz i want to be part of the great ISI ...so plz reply m

bye 
long live pakistan


----------



## k.fareed

hi to everyone
i read some comments which is against isi and pak army ...i want to say something these people are true heroes of pakistan...we don't know about them and they sacrifice their life for their motherland witout any fame....so due to pakistani and i requested to all other pakistanis around the world plz pray for them

long live pakistan


----------



## k.fareed

hi i posted 3 thread bt i didint receive any ans plz reply my questions


----------



## abdul majeed yousafzai

thanks for all comments.......................................


----------



## Sikandar Israr

I love ISI. Though i am not in army but will always give it my all.


----------



## 53fd

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> LoLz....from today's issue of Financial Times (dated Rabi Al-Awwal 26, 1432 / 1 March 2011)
> 
> 
> FT.com / Comment / Analysis - South Asia: On the high ground


 
Good article. But the 1971 war not an intelligence failure, but a military one.


----------



## been_gh

Hi,
I am new here.
just wanted to ask that dont the agents in ISI use special stuff as shown in movies? If so then from were do the ISI get those?


----------



## deepriser

boss, ur question is not only ridiculous but funny too... lmao..
there is a diff between movies and real time intelligence work... special stuff is used in special occasions and why u asking
wherefrom they get the "special Stuff"? u want any of those? hehehe.. just put your request here.. i'll arrange it for u.


----------



## Agent |X|

Assalam-O-Wa alaikum!! 

I want to ask about the minimum age of candidate apply for the I.O.
From where a candidate can apply for an agent or I.O? I have never seen any department work openly to have candidates then how a person knows and apply for it?


----------



## ali295

Assalam-O-Wa alaikum!! 

Its my utmost wish to join ISI plz can some one tell me the whole procedure.plz plz plz


----------



## faisalsaver

Assalam 0 Alleikum.


Mansoor A Qureshi said:


> This ISI is really loyal to country and performs such heroic like we normal used to hear, read in newspapers and see in TV channels and media of India or it is a party of KING MAKERS in Pakistan..... Is there anybody in army and agencies that feel for this country and poor muslim countrymen??
> 
> May ALLAH keep blessings on Pakistan, i would love to know more about this issue and my question on this reply, i think very soon we will be needing the spirit to sacrifice everyting for Islam and our country.
> 
> And need to know more about the ISI and any other agencies that are doing the same thing like ISI if any body know it, i will be glad to know, i want to know the supream guardians of our country
> 
> 
> [Mod Edit: Please _edit_ your posts to add further points. Posting multiple times in succession is a futile exercise]




---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

ASSALAM O ALLEIKUM.
ME APNE MULK PAKISTAN KE LIYE KUCH KARNE KA HOSLA RAKHTA HO.
MUJHE I.S.I MEN JOB CHAHYE.


----------



## nav25

Pak as per se has no issue with israel.they dont share any borders,no history,and no stratrgic issues.the only problem pak seems to be having is arab opposition of israel and they are giving it a religious colour.but its an arab israel pol issue and u have no business to get involved


----------



## Imran Khan

nav25 said:


> Pak as per se has no issue with israel.they dont share any borders,no history,and no stratrgic issues.the only problem pak seems to be having is arab opposition of israel and they are giving it a religious colour.but its an arab israel pol issue and u have no business to get involved



here you are wrong israel was the country who send three time its air force to bomb us .luckily we was not iraqi siryans .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> LoLz....from today's issue of Financial Times (dated Rabi Al-Awwal 26, 1432 / 1 March 2011)
> 
> 
> FT.com / Comment / Analysis - South Asia: On the high ground



Steyr AUG n M-4  Thank God they are getting rid of AKs


----------



## faaiz muhammad

ISI has played a vital role in the political discourse of Pakistan. shifting powers from politicians to politicians and marginalizing those who understand their intelligence tactics are the stains that we experienced in Pakistan. People are curious to know all these hidden truths about ISI that over accumulation of power within this strong institution lead them to go beyond the constitution. What about their trails or are they above the law? some bitter trurths are here news pakistan


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Malik Abdullah said:


> Steyr AUG n M-4  Thank God they are getting rid of AKs



it is FN Herstal F2000 --which are operated by PAF Special Services Wing.


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it is FN Herstal F2000 --which are operated by PAF Special Services Wing.



The one in the picture is a Steyr AUG, the F2000 has a different, more shorter and compact look to it. And no long barrel.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

oh snap, ur right actually...saw the pic on blackberry so it wasnt clear


----------



## shoaib khalil

AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM 
plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
call# 03212479681
email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


----------



## shoaib khalil

AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM 
plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
call# 03212479681
email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


----------



## Doctor09

shoaib khalil said:


> AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM
> plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
> call# 03212479681
> email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


you will be contacted when we need you ....... over and out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## evldth

shoaib khalil said:


> AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM
> plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
> call# 03212479681
> email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


the agency don't contact through the websites. U shold go and contact their local office.


----------



## niazifighter

Pakistani people need to think about ISI larger than life status. ISI is not above the law its says our constitution but in practical ISI is granted carte Blanche and never ever being questioned. ISI is involved in extra judicial kidnappings, murders, false flag operation and suppersion of its own people. she has a list of failure though every agency have it CIA and RAW and FSB have their own but being an pakistani i regret ISI role in past 60 years. below is given just a meager failure of ISI there are dozens like it but in this case their frustration killed saleem

Target: Saleem
By Pepe Escobar 

Pakistani Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) deserves a medal of honor. Quite an intel op; whether it did it directly, subcontracted by military intelligence or through ''rogue'' elements, it has set the bar very high. 

After all, when a Pakistani journalist - not a foreigner - writes that al-Qaeda is infiltrated deep inside the Pakistani military establishment, one's got to act with utmost courage. 

So you abduct the journalist. You torture him. And you snuff him. Target assassination - the low-tech version. After all, if the Pentagon can drone their way to tribal heaven - and get away with it - why not join the fun? 

Saleem was a brother. In the aftermath of 9/11 we worked in tandem; he was in Karachi, I was in Islamabad/Peshawar. After



the US ''victory'' in Afghanistan I went to visit him at home. He plunged me into Karachi's wild side - in this and other visits. During a night walk on the beach he confessed his dream; he wanted to be Pakistan bureau chief for Asia Times, which he regarded as the K2 of journalism. He got it. 

And then, years before ''AfPak'' was invented, he found his perfect beat - the intersection between the ISI, the myriad Taliban factions on both sides of AfPak, and all sorts of jihadi eruptions. That was his sterling beat; and no one could bring more hardcore news from the heart of hardcore than Saleem. 

I had met some of his sources in Islamabad and Karachi - but over the years he kept excavating deeper and deeper into the shadows. Sometimes we seriously debated over e-mails - I feared some dodgy/devious ISI strands were playing him while he always vouched for his sources. 

Cornered by the law of the jungle, no wonder most of my Pakistani friends, during the 2000s, became exiles in the United States or Canada. Saleem stayed - threats and all, the only concession relocating from Karachi to Islamabad. 

Now they finally got him. Not an al-Qaeda or jihadi connection. Not a tribal or Taliban connection, be it Mullah Omar or Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan. It had to be the ISI - as he knew, and told us, all along. 

So congratulations to the ISI - the ''state within the state''. Mission accomplished.


----------



## evldth

niazifighter said:


> Pakistani people need to think about ISI larger than life status. ISI is not above the law its says our constitution but in practical ISI is granted carte Blanche and never ever being questioned. ISI is involved in extra judicial kidnappings, murders, false flag operation and suppersion of its own people. she has a list of failure though every agency have it CIA and RAW and FSB have their own but being an pakistani i regret ISI role in past 60 years. below is given just a meager failure of ISI there are dozens like it but in this case their frustration killed saleem
> 
> Target: Saleem
> By Pepe Escobar
> 
> Pakistani Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) deserves a medal of honor. Quite an intel op; whether it did it directly, subcontracted by military intelligence or through ''rogue'' elements, it has set the bar very high.
> 
> After all, when a Pakistani journalist - not a foreigner - writes that al-Qaeda is infiltrated deep inside the Pakistani military establishment, one's got to act with utmost courage.
> 
> So you abduct the journalist. You torture him. And you snuff him. Target assassination - the low-tech version. After all, if the Pentagon can drone their way to tribal heaven - and get away with it - why not join the fun?
> 
> Saleem was a brother. In the aftermath of 9/11 we worked in tandem; he was in Karachi, I was in Islamabad/Peshawar. After
> 
> 
> 
> the US ''victory'' in Afghanistan I went to visit him at home. He plunged me into Karachi's wild side - in this and other visits. During a night walk on the beach he confessed his dream; he wanted to be Pakistan bureau chief for Asia Times, which he regarded as the K2 of journalism. He got it.
> 
> And then, years before ''AfPak'' was invented, he found his perfect beat - the intersection between the ISI, the myriad Taliban factions on both sides of AfPak, and all sorts of jihadi eruptions. That was his sterling beat; and no one could bring more hardcore news from the heart of hardcore than Saleem.
> 
> I had met some of his sources in Islamabad and Karachi - but over the years he kept excavating deeper and deeper into the shadows. Sometimes we seriously debated over e-mails - I feared some dodgy/devious ISI strands were playing him while he always vouched for his sources.
> 
> Cornered by the law of the jungle, no wonder most of my Pakistani friends, during the 2000s, became exiles in the United States or Canada. Saleem stayed - threats and all, the only concession relocating from Karachi to Islamabad.
> 
> Now they finally got him. Not an al-Qaeda or jihadi connection. Not a tribal or Taliban connection, be it Mullah Omar or Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan. It had to be the ISI - as he knew, and told us, all along.
> 
> So congratulations to the ISI - the ''state within the state''. Mission accomplished.


I guess he was taken by somebody posing his as ISI agent but infact that was devil/foreign agent.


----------



## niazifighter

evldth said:


> I guess he was taken by somebody posing his as ISI agent but infact that was devil/foreign agent.


according to media reports his personal mobile phone data was deleted does devil agents have access to mobile phone data in Pakistan????? his last emails to his friends clearly mentioned that he was intimidated by navy cum ISI officers once and he had threat of life

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




Malik Abdullah said:


> Steyr AUG n M-4  Thank God they are getting rid of AKs


or perhaps america is providing fresh supply


----------



## shoaib khalil

Karachi is where I offices agency address isi


----------



## blackcobran

Assalamoalikm!
hey I wanna join it dears
Who can i do that??
Is there any office of 4.7.4 in karachi??
Do reply plz!!!


----------



## F.O.X

shoaib khalil said:


> AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM
> plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
> call# 03212479681
> email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


 


blackcobran said:


> Assalamoalikm!
> hey I wanna join it dears
> Who can i do that??
> Is there any office of 4.7.4 in karachi??
> Do reply plz!!!



If you are asking these question like this , then i am sorry you are not fit for ISI , no offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Abdullah said:


> Steyr AUG n M-4  Thank God they are getting rid of AKs



Pak forces have been using AUG since years............ even police,ASF,rangers have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejazshigri

asad khan said:


> Salam
> i think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians as well depending upon the ability they have.


 
think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians as well depending upon the ability they have.[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

I LIKE TO JOIN ISI. I love isi. plz inform me by whats the way we can join isi.
I think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians as well depending upon the ability they have.


----------



## rohailmalhi

Malik Abdullah said:


> Steyr AUG n M-4  Thank God they are getting rid of AKs



I think AKs are better in the mountainous terrain. I will prefer Aks over other any 5.56 mm gun.

They are killers .

I will say 5.56mm is better in close combat not good for long range , Nato is thinking of going from 5.56 to 6.xx mm(sumthing i dont remember) just coz there 5.56 mm failed to serve the purpose in Afghanistan.

AKs are best in as they are rugged , jam free, almost machine gun .........


----------



## Doctor09

ejazshigri said:


> think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians as well depending upon the ability they have.



I LIKE TO JOIN ISI. I love isi. plz inform me by whats the way we can join isi.
I think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians *as well depending upon the ability they have.*[/QUOTE]
What ability you have ?


----------



## untitled

doctor09 said:


> I LIKE TO JOIN ISI. I love isi. plz inform me by whats the way we can join isi.
> I think they take the candidate from both i.e;from Govt. & from civilians *as well depending upon the ability they have.*
> What ability you have ?



Err inspired from James Bond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Champ said:


> If you are asking these question like this , then i am sorry you are not fit for ISI , no offense.



Giving out personal details- does not make one ineligible for ISI- Being a patriot- daring makes one-


----------



## F.O.X

JonAsad said:


> Giving out personal details- does not make one ineligible for ISI- Being a patriot- daring makes one-



I was not talking about personal details ^_^


----------



## JonAsad

Champ said:


> I was not talking about personal details ^_^


 
that can always change- once you have joined ISI-
Alias-


----------



## Network_Security

Assalamoalaikum, 

I too want to join ISI but I really have no idea where to start from. Can someone help me plz? I want to do something for my country.


----------



## Doctor09

paulnixon said:


> According to me ISI is that service intelligence agency who do the work for that terrorism network which will be held in the PAKISTAN.With this organization give the training to the new young age boy for the spread the terrorism in the world.


*Brilliant*.. but i have to report your post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Network_Security

doctor09, bhai jawab to de do mere sawal ka.


----------



## Doctor09

Network_Security said:


> Assalamoalaikum,
> 
> I too want to join ISI but I really have no idea where to start from. Can someone help me plz? I want to do something for my country.


if you want to Join ISI then you should join armed forces because they choose people from Armed forces ...
i dont know exact criteria about civilian recruitment in ISI but i think CSS may help
but i think *Last Hope* can give you proper answer about your query

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Network_Security

Jazak Allah Khairan. But I am 28 years old and I don't think I am eligible for CSS or Pakistan Armed Forces at the moment. Is there any other way to join ISI? Last Hope bhai aap hi jawab de dein.  Chahein to mujhe private message kar dein. Thanks! 



doctor09 said:


> if you want to Join ISI then you should join armed forces because they choose people from Armed forces ...
> i dont know exact criteria about civilian recruitment in ISI but i think CSS may help
> but i think *Last Hope* can give you proper answer about your query


----------



## Doctor09

Network_Security said:


> Jazak Allah Khairan. But I am 28 years old and I don't think I am eligible for CSS or Pakistan Armed Forces at the moment. Is there any other way to join ISI? Last Hope bhai aap hi jawab de dein.  Chahein to mujhe private message kar dein. Thanks!


write a message on visitor wall of LAST HOPE .


----------



## Network_Security

doctor09 said:


> write a message on visitor wall of LAST HOPE .



doctor sahab, I need to post more 25 messages in this forum in order to send LAST HOPE any message. Would you please help me and send this quoted text to him? Jazak Allah Khairan. 



> I want to join ISI but I really have no idea where to start from. I am 28 years old and I don't think I am eligible for CSS or Pakistan Armed Forces at the moment. Is there any other way to join ISI? doctor09 has recommended you for such information. Please help.


----------



## Last Hope

Network_Security said:


> Assalamoalaikum,
> 
> I too want to join ISI but I really have no idea where to start from. Can someone help me plz? I want to do something for my country.


Wa Alaikum Assalam.
Great to see youngsters trying to do good for Pakistan.
But hey, Defence isin't the only thing to serve your motherland. Be something else like a activist, or a highly qualified engineer (AKA Scientist). That is 20 times better than being in forces 


doctor09 said:


> if you want to Join ISI then you should join armed forces because they choose people from Armed forces ...
> i dont know exact criteria about civilian recruitment in ISI but i think CSS may help
> but i think *Last Hope* can give you proper answer about your query


 True to some extend.


Network_Security said:


> doctor sahab, I need to post more 25 messages in this forum in order to send LAST HOPE any message. Would you please help me and send this quoted text to him? Jazak Allah Khairan.


Sent a PM. Hope it helps. If you want to reply to my PM, ask me, I will send you my email ID. 
Wa Ilaikum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Inter Services intelligence only recruits officers and men from the armed forces after recommendations from their commanding officers. the hint is in its name.

there maybe civil recruitment but it very rare and is not field duty if that what someone is looking for.

all the civilian recruitment is done without advertisement and ISI will come to you directly and discretely and you are not meant to discuss that with anyone and after induction only your immediate relation or loved ones are to know your actual job.

One can still serve the country and disrupt the enemies of the state by passing their information to the security services but that must be done without bring yourself to any harm or danger and taking the law into your own hands. If not sure simply inform instead of carrying on yourself.


----------



## Last Hope

Irfan Baloch said:


> Inter Services intelligence only recruits officers and men from the armed forces after recommendations from their commanding officers. the hint is in its name.
> *
> there maybe civil recruitment but it very rare and is not field duty if that what someone is looking for.
> *
> all the civilian recruitment is done without advertisement and ISI will come to you directly and discretely and you are not meant to discuss that with anyone and after induction only your immediate relation or loved ones are to know your actual job.
> 
> One can still serve the country and disrupt the enemies of the state by passing their information to the security services but that must be done without bring yourself to any harm or danger and taking the law into your own hands. If not sure simply inform instead of carrying on yourself.



Hi Irfan.
I sent him details on the bold part. 

Your time and input was appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamirmunirsoomro

how can i do and also every pakistani for pakistan to save enmey


----------



## Last Hope

You mean to say 'How can you and an average Pakistani save Pakistan from it's enemies'.
Well the answer is, get HIGHLY educated and urge everyone to do so too. Be sincere with everyone including the government/law.

Thats the best way you can save Pakistan from it's enemies, both internal and external, directly and indirectly.


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> Inter Services intelligence only recruits officers and men from the armed forces after recommendations from their commanding officers. the hint is in its name.
> 
> there maybe civil recruitment but it very rare and is not field duty if that what someone is looking for.
> 
> all the civilian recruitment is done without advertisement and ISI will come to you directly and discretely and you are not meant to discuss that with anyone and after induction only your immediate relation or loved ones are to know your actual job.
> 
> One can still serve the country and disrupt the enemies of the state by passing their information to the security services but that must be done without bring yourself to any harm or danger and taking the law into your own hands. If not sure simply inform instead of carrying on yourself.



Civilians are also recruited by ISI using CSS style exams taken by Ministry of Defence. I was surprised when i heard "INSPECTOR" post also exist in ISI. A talented person recruited might be posted as 18 grade officer or normal person as a 17 grade and depending upon how capable civilian is, it is assigned a field job or a desk job and a civilian can go as far as 22 grade, i think which is equivalent to Major General rank


----------



## alimukhtar

mafiya said:


> Civilians are also recruited by ISI using CSS style exams taken by Ministry of Defence. I was surprised when i heard "INSPECTOR" post also exist in ISI. A talented person recruited might be posted as 18 grade officer or normal person as a 17 grade and depending upon how capable civilian is, it is assigned a field job or a desk job and a civilian can go as far as 22 grade, i think which is equivalent to Major General rank



There are ASI & SI as well as Insp. in ISI. Civil who go far are called AD, D, etc etc. is se agy sirf khamoshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyPeace12

lol, you can't just go sign up.. They invite you.


----------



## F.O.X

mafiya said:


> Civilians are also recruited by ISI using CSS style exams taken by Ministry of Defence. I was surprised when i heard "INSPECTOR" post also exist in ISI. A talented person recruited might be posted as 18 grade officer or normal person as a 17 grade and depending upon how capable civilian is, it is assigned a field job or a desk job and a civilian can go as far as 22 grade, i think which is equivalent to Major General rank



ISI does not advertise their recruitment, Yes civilians do get selected for ISI(a very very rare case) but they can never i repeat again never will be given any field assignment , their most work will consist of analyzing Reports & Documents provided to them by field agents etc.


----------



## yyetttt

Breaking News : ISI plans death of Zardari


----------



## Smartboy_awais

I want be a member of ISI, Em 15 years old, it is ma growing age if you take me now so may be i prepare so much in future for safe pakistan for this I take no money Promise Because I love pakistan and for pakistan em ready to give my all sacrifices If you guys dont take in ISI so I start my own Agency Because I don't see pakistan's present condition, I love pakistan and quiad-e-azam Even for this I take animations and I dont scare from you guys,


----------



## Last Hope

If that is how you are at 15 year age, I am afraid you cannot join the ISI.


----------



## F.O.X

Smartboy_awais said:


> I want be a member of ISI, Em 15 years old, it is ma growing age if you take me now so may be i prepare so much in future for safe pakistan for this I take no money Promise Because I love pakistan and for pakistan em ready to give my all sacrifices If you guys dont take in ISI so I start my own Agency Because I don't see pakistan's present condition, I love pakistan and quiad-e-azam Even for this I take animations and I dont scare from you guys,



You have been reading too many Fictional novels . Grow up a little before you think of any Armed forces let alone ISI.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Smartboy_awais said:


> I want be a member of ISI, Em 15 years old, it is ma growing age if you take me now so may be i prepare so much in future for safe pakistan for this I take no money Promise Because I love pakistan and for pakistan em ready to give my all sacrifices If you guys dont take in ISI so I start my own Agency Because I don't see pakistan's present condition, I love pakistan and quiad-e-azam Even for this I take animations and I dont scare from you guys,



focus on your school studies and making yourself strong!


----------



## Lancers19

To put the record correct,there are more civilians in ISI then the uniformed personnel.most of the field work is done by civ.All the directors at high level n inspectors are from non military back ground.there are vacancies of isi in the news paper but usually they are in the name of other security agencies like fia, ib etc


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Smartboy_awais said:


> I want be a member of ISI, Em 15 years old, it is ma growing age if you take me now so may be i prepare so much in future for safe pakistan for this I take no money Promise Because I love pakistan and for pakistan em ready to give my all sacrifices If you guys dont take in ISI so I start my own Agency Because I don't see pakistan's present condition, I love pakistan and quiad-e-azam Even for this I take animations and I dont scare from you guys,


The 3 most common lies on the internet
1. I have read and agree to the terms of service 
2. Status: offline. 
3. Yes, I am over 18 years old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimukhtar

Smartboy_awais said:


> I want be a member of ISI, Em 15 years old, it is ma growing age if you take me now so may be i prepare so much in future for safe pakistan for this I take no money Promise Because I love pakistan and for pakistan em ready to give my all sacrifices If you guys dont take in ISI so I start my own Agency Because I don't see pakistan's present condition, I love pakistan and quiad-e-azam Even for this I take animations and I dont scare from you guys,



Well you want to start a parallel agency, best ov luck kidco


----------



## saiyan0321

comparison to the isi good luck how about start a police force by the people it will be much more useful and it will help our country and it will be much easier then starting a spy agency.... multan people have done it you do it in islamabad


----------



## dassom

I am new to this forum. I want to share some of important information with everyone here. I hope ISI and MI will must read my post. first of all i want to know our country have strong army and intelligence but we have not strong IT peoples in intelligence. I can hack your website and nobody can restore it again. but i will never do it because i love Pakistan. I just want to know why we cant stop those peoples who have good education but they have not good future in Pakistan?? Dont blame to Govt. because we select peoples our-self so please dont blame to Govt. and politician. I want exact clear answer.... I hope everyone will accept me in this forum and i will never hurt anyone by myself... My user ID is dassom which is reflection of MOSSAD... I am not member of mossad. I hate it and I have many friends in this world from all religions. I always use my ID DASSOM. and no body know my real name. I find those peoples who are against Pakistan.. I just know that there are many enemies of Pakistan who are out side country and also in country even they are in Govt and everywhere.. But Pakistan live long life always InshaAllah. 
Anyway tell me what are official websites of ISI, MI, IB ????? Do we have strong IT peoples in our Intelligence.????
and one thing which i want to clear again. I am not here to hurt anyone. I am just here to help our intelligence peoples. hope they are also here... and give me positive response on my question.  and admin know i live in Karachi and admin also know my IP. and my IP is not fake. its clear and real IP. I want to work for intelligence because i want to save Pakistan. I love Pakistan. I have good knowledge on every kind of electronics devices, i can understand 7 world languages, I can operate all kind of computer system with many kinds of operating system in which Linux, Windows, MAC, SYSTEMS (APPLE), AmigoOS, and xEnix. etc and these all have other many sub part of operating system such as microsoft windows have many platform of windows. like 32 and 64 bit. like home, professional and server based. so i am just explaining one part of WINDOWS.. I have strong knowledge on Medical science. Strong knowledge on Physics. even i can read peoples minds and can read that what they are thinking about me or anyone. I can make friendship with everyone just in 15 minutes. maybe many peoples are thinking these all are just a joke but its all true and fact. I hope peoples will like me and i will also give good relation.
thanks


----------



## sanaakram

hi, i would like to join ISI. can some one tell me plz what are there requirment, is there something specific requirement by ISI. even I am Medical Physicists, totaly different field, but my childhood dream to do some thing special for my country. do they accept person holding dual nationality, like pakistani and as well an other nationlity too. I am living abroad but would leik to join ISI. can some one guid me plzz, it be gd if can send me privat msg. plz plz help me. how can i join the ISI?


----------



## sanaakram

STRONGLY AGREEE WITH IT


----------



## Imran Khan

don't join them they are failed guys do some better work and serve to nation by any other profession


----------



## mymeaningislion

sanaakram said:


> hi, i would like to join ISI. can some one tell me plz what are there requirment, is there something specific requirement by ISI. even I am Medical Physicists, totaly different field, but my childhood dream to do some thing special for my country. do they accept person holding dual nationality, like pakistani and as well an other nationlity too. I am living abroad but would leik to join ISI. can some one guid me plzz, it be gd if can send me privat msg. plz plz help me. how can i join the ISI?



i had this thoughts in mind but then i thought that we all can't be similar and only army is not a way to serve your country work hard and make your self so competent and knowledgeable that you serve as an asset for a country and motivate your self.......look around you will find many things to be done........

regards.

lion


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Imran Khan said:


> don't join them they are failed guys do some better work and serve to nation by any other profession



Why are they failed? You do realize, had Pakistan struck down the SEAL Choppers, it'd be a game changing decision and would reverse all of its foreign policy, overnight?


----------



## sanaakram

mymeaningislion said:


> i had this thoughts in mind but then i thought that we all can't be similar and only army is not a way to serve your country work hard and make your self so competent and knowledgeable that you serve as an asset for a country and motivate your self.......look around you will find many things to be done........
> 
> regards.
> lion




thanks for gd adivce,, i knw there's many way ,,but still luv to join isi, to do anything for my ppls need guidence, to save them from contravrsy, all other nations hunting muslims, becuase they r so powrful in contravrsy and unforuntaley muslims dont understand their tricks, so all of muslim has to join to defeat them now.. need support to do something for my country, knowledge is not only enogh, hav to gain knowledge which useful for others, not for me. hav to hav skils which useful for others ,, notfor myself. 90% ppl live for themselves, v. few liv lif for other, i would lik to be from those ppl who liv for their country, their ppl, even the most imp. for Islam. Thanks again for gd adivce


----------



## sanaakram

Imran Khan said:


> don't join them they are failed guys do some better work and serve to nation by any other profession



you are not from us man!!! ppl who are disappointed,, they are not in actual, person who discouraging us not from us, u trying to discourag by saying that, there alway sun rise after sun set.. and hope is always there becuase Allah is with us all time.. so dont waste ur time and our time.. we are not once who can com under ur trick, keep ur words, ur thoughts up to u, instead of spreading those lies roumors.


----------



## Apple

salaam, I'm frm England, my parents frm Pakistan but I'm not. I feel there's something wrong in this world and I would like to join isi to like make a real differance. my question is am I able to join the counter_intelligence unit (isi) even though I'm not from Pakistan and what are the entry requirements, eg grades like gcses or a levels or degrees, replying would be great, may Allah bless the one who are deserved


----------



## Apple

I meant ones


----------



## ejazshigri

Last Hope said:


> You mean to say 'How can you and an average Pakistani save Pakistan from it's enemies'.
> Well the answer is, get HIGHLY educated and urge everyone to do so too. Be sincere with everyone including the government/law.
> 
> Thats the best way you can save Pakistan from it's enemies, both internal and external, directly and indirectly.


 
plz help me i like jo join isi


----------



## Rafi

It seems like the youngsters wanna join the company 4 the chicks, LoL =


----------



## Apple

you know goverment is corrupt. zardari money laudering and the pm is backing him up. but anyway, going back to my previous question , can a guy from Pakistani background join isi , even though ur isn't born in Pakistan and not a civilian ? please answer my question


----------



## Apple

someone reply please
?


----------



## Last Hope

ISI chooses you. It isn't any un-professional agency where they have kept criteria for civilians and merely anyone to join.
..and if you have British nationality, loose all the hope you have for ISI.


----------



## Apple

loose hope? well the only reason I may not be able to join is because they won't be able to do a full background check, but to be honest most of my family is from Pakistan and I'm only 16 years old, so anything can happen...

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

I know about the process of recruitment, just saying ...


----------



## Apple

so... what Do Yeh think?


----------



## Strigon

> I'm only 16 years old, so anything can happen...



Get some education, you are too young. 

If you really are from UK, then you have a better chance to make something out of yourself than an person living in Pakistan. If you still seem interested in ISI after thinking clearly, you could pursue a career in digital forensics etc then like you said who knows you might get accepted in it. 

Think of it this way...like all other job applicants, what new/ improvement do you bring to the firm where you are seeking employment.


----------



## Apple

if you know what a levels is, I'm doing maths, physics, design and technology, ict. its level 3 education in college 

Yeh I know I'm too young, thats why I posted thread. 

I'm sure what I'm doing for college could benefits


----------



## Apple

sorry for some of my spelling, it has auto checker that corrects the word


----------



## AHMED85

My love


----------



## Apple

AHMED85 said:


> My love


lol? WHAT DO U MEAN?


----------



## mr_cool

Are you really from England? I am also british born pakistani but i must say, your english is very poor in most of your posts. If you really are studying A-levels then your english should be really good!!


----------



## untitled

AHMED85 said:


> My love


 


Apple said:


> lol? WHAT DO U MEAN?



That he is in love with the Institution which is known as ISI


----------



## Apple

I'm not stupid, but it was a bit odd


----------



## Apple

so, can anyone tell me what JCIB do? o know the basics, but would like to know more about it in as much detail ad possible

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

my typing isn't good, I type with my phone and it corrects it, but sometime it its the wrong corrected word


----------



## Apple

cam anyone reply?


----------



## Screambowl

Apple said:


> so, can anyone tell me what JCIB do? o know the basics, but would like to know more about it in as much detail ad possible
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------
> 
> my typing isn't good, I type with my phone and it corrects it, but sometime it its the wrong corrected word





its responsible for the surveillance of Pakistan's diplomats and diplomatic agents abroad, along with intelligence operations in the Middle East, South Asia, China, Afghanistan and the Muslim republics of the former Soviet Union. 

source: wikipedia.


----------



## Apple

Yh I knew that, but in more detail please.


----------



## Screambowl

Apple said:


> Yh I knew that, but in more detail please.


 
They do not belong to the foreign service of Pakistan. these pakistani officers cum agents are sent there as Welfare Consular or etc in embassies. nothing much.. and cant write more in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apple

I really like JIM. if I were to join, I'd go into that field. so, can someone tell me more about JIM in as much detail as possible. SALAAM


----------



## F.O.X

Apple said:


> I really like JIM. if I were to join, I'd go into that field. so, can someone tell me more about JIM in as much detail as possible. SALAAM



You cannot choose the department , you are assigned to the department which best suited for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apple

what would be the


----------



## Apple

I meant, what qualitys would the ideal candidate need to have to be best suited for JIM department. I shall be prepared


----------



## Johny D

does ISI have operational reach in countries like US and France?


----------



## Apple

well, idk LOL, Tryna find info myself. you see if I type my questions in Google, I don't always get what I searching for. but here, people answer my questions , which is great


----------



## Apple

salaam, can some one please reply to my comment, because I waited a week for someone up reply and still no one has.


----------



## Apple

please reply to 'what qualities needed to be suited to JIM?


----------



## Hassaan alee

My name is Hassaan. And i want to know how to apply in ISI  
Is the any registration or something pls let me know  
Thankyou !


----------



## Screambowl

JD_In said:


> does ISI have operational reach in countries like US and France?



yes they have. They are in touch with Muslim Organizations and Islamic foundations and NGO's in these countries. Plus some are only sent to keep eyes on Indian diplomats in countries like Afghanistan, B.desh, Nepal, US, england, and China.


----------



## Hassaan alee

Can anyone tell me that how to apply in ISI pls ! 

Thankyou !


----------



## Apple

read the first post on this topic, and good luck bro, salaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apple

does anyone know the answer to my question?, fine, what should I study in university to be suitable for isi?


----------



## Apple

I am I blocked from the website?


----------



## Last Hope

Just get the hint kid, no one here is interested in entertaining you. You do not meet the basic requirements, so no need to go in details. Move on.


----------



## untitled

Apple said:


> does anyone know the answer to my question?, fine, what should I study in university to be suitable for isi?



Well you will have to join the Pakistani military if you want increase your chances of being selected by the ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apple

wow, your clever...


----------



## Apple

can someone still answer my question?


----------



## Cr.7

Both civilians and members of the armed forces can join the ISI. For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidate's knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI who conduct the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cr.7

mehranmobiles said:


> Thanks for info, but how can contact (fpsc) in attock .
> plz his office contact .
> 
> (mehranmobiles@yahoo.com)



You need to go there directly, it would be the best way

But you can contact them directly :

Jobs in Pakistan on Jobs.com.pk - Job Seeker Registeration Form


Anyway why do you want to join them ? :-/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

can someone close this stupid thread
18 pages of dumbness after dumbness


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

mehranmobiles said:


> HI RAMDAN MUBARK to all my muslim brother and sister.........................



ap ko bhi khaiyr mubaarak , mere muslim bhaiy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amigonaqvi

How about IB and other agencies.


----------



## muhammad asim aslam

As'salam.u.Alaikum
Bhai jaan ISI office hai to sahi lekin aise sb k samny kesy btaden.....
by the way i m not ISI offical.


----------



## pervaez

hillman32 said:


> *How come you want to work for CIA - they enroll only US citizen.*
> 
> Int job is far from what it shown in Hollywood movies.
> 
> *Do you want to go to India, work in cover with looming risk of get captured, tortured and buried/burned without knowledge of people back home ?*



For good services and for success in intelligence agencies you should must have to take risk. i think risk is the part of such jobs, the person who does not dare to take risk is not suitable for the job.


----------



## surya kiran

This thread is too funny. Chap with an Indian flag telling pakistani on how to join ISI


----------



## T90TankGuy

why in gods name have you restarted a 6 yr old thread?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Do u guys know that ISI is declared No 1 intelligence in the world by American Government check out the 8 feb 2008 world Intelligence Report by America


----------



## Major Sam

Umair Nawaz said:


> Do u guys know that ISI is declared No 1 intelligence in the world by American Government check out the 8 feb 2008 world Intelligence Report by America



Oh really when ? great you made me happy man now i can sleep tight


----------



## Umair Nawaz

usama waqas said:


> *Oh really when* ? great you made me happy man now i can sleep tight



i have told already when !!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

can any one tell 
what is the budget of isi
they say it is 400m$
i dont think so


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's not much...but just enough to get things done right

what makes ISI strong is its structure, and the loyalty/patriotism of those that serve under it --- no matter how misunderstood they may be by some or no matter how 'grim' the nature of the job can be at times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> can any one tell
> what is the budget of isi
> they say it is 400m$
> i dont think so



Exact budget is unknown for any military intelligence/forces in the world but it is estimated to b around 45 million n Indian RAW's is around 150-155 million.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Umair Nawaz said:


> Exact budget is unknown for any military intelligence/forces in the world but it is estimated to b around 45 million n Indian RAW's is around 150-155 million.



Where was this revealed Bhai


----------



## somebozo

Karachi and Baluchistan situation is a very good reflection of ISI performance..along with shooting of Malala Yousefzai!


----------



## laiqs@mi

they are waiting for right time just wait and see you will see what happens when USA leave afghanistan. 
first kill the big evil then all the rest will die their own.


----------



## clmeta

Pardon me if I'm being cheesy but the real strength of ISI is really the faith of people like you.


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it's not much...but just enough to get things done right
> 
> what makes ISI strong is its structure, and the loyalty/patriotism of those that serve under it --- no matter how misunderstood they may be by some or no matter how 'grim' the nature of the job can be at times


----------



## somebozo

laiqs@mi said:


> they are waiting for right time just wait and see you will see what happens when USA leave afghanistan.
> first kill the big evil then all the rest will die their own.



Tried and failed..this is what happened exactly once the Russians were gone and Talibans were backed by CIA and ISI to kill all moderate factions of Afghanistan under the pretext of commie sympathizers. The result is the chaos which is burning us down today.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Where was this revealed Bhai



its mentioned in wikipedia but it also say exact number of funds r not known for any intelligence/military organization.



somebozo said:


> Karachi and Baluchistan situation is a very good reflection of ISI performance..along with shooting of Malala Yousefzai!



Baluchistan is well with in cntrl but bt Karachi its MQM which is problem. If we want to have peace in Karachi then MQM's neutralization will be Key.
Abt Malala plz try to be logical n think before u post in an international forum. Thanks!


----------



## Bilal587

well this is the reaction i started a thread about ISI today ? well 6 y old thread awake


----------



## laiqs@mi

somebozo said:


> Tried and failed..this is what happened exactly once the Russians were gone and Talibans were backed by CIA and ISI to kill all moderate factions of Afghanistan under the pretext of commie sympathizers. The result is the chaos which is burning us down today.



no it was USA who left this area after half victory. left afghans on their own. without developing. and without proper management ISI may have also did some points wrong but mainly it was americans who had some plans then. and it was revealed in 2001. but now when americans will leave many problems will solve. there would be problems but not hard enough that we could not solve .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

somebozo said:


> Tried and failed..this is what happened exactly once the Russians were gone and Talibans were backed by CIA and ISI to kill all moderate factions of Afghanistan under the pretext of commie sympathizers. The result is the chaos which is burning us down today.



Calm down sir. Just be easy on yrself n our people. thanks


----------



## snakeeagle

sir is their any dead squad in isi,like s,or h categery which may offthe record


----------



## AsianLion

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8112220.118486.385727821453088&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

AsianUnion said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8112220.118486.385727821453088&type=1&theater



Dude, i posted this earlier and unable to digest, some morons started their usual nonsensical banter. It was beyond their pea size brain to understand that some spy agency has a Facebook......the thread was eventually closed.!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/237114-how-mossad-perceives-isi.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Windjammer said:


> Dude, i posted this earlier and unable to digest, some morons started their usual nonsensical banter. It was beyond their pea size brain to understand that some spy agency has a Facebook......the thread was eventually closed.!!
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/237114-how-mossad-perceives-isi.html



That thread got closed because it was simply funny beyond disbelief. Even the purported comments by Mossad on that FB page were hugely Moronic. Not something that goes with either "Intelligence" or even an "Intelligence Agency".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Capt.Popeye said:


> That thread got closed because it was simply funny beyond disbelief. Even the purported comments by Mossad on that FB page were hugely Moronic. Not something that goes with either "Intelligence" or even an "Intelligence Agency".



First denial was that an agency like Mossad can have a Facebook, after i provided the link, now the comments don't appear up to the grade......Anyways the thread was closed for other reasons than for not being credible. !!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Windjammer said:


> First denial was that an agency like Mossad can have a Facebook, after i provided the link, now the comments don't appear up to the grade......Anyways the thread was closed for other reasons than for not being credible. !!



Yes of course. More likely that the thread got closed for being over-intelligent and over-credible!! 

Or for disclosing "State Secrets"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Windjammer said:


> Dude, i posted this earlier and unable to digest, some morons started their usual nonsensical banter. It was beyond their pea size brain to understand that some spy agency has a Facebook......the thread was eventually closed.!!
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/237114-how-mossad-perceives-isi.html



it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that its a fan made page probably, Intel agencies don't have facebooks they have their own websites but a facebook page is ridiculous, as for how it perceives ISI then thats a misnomer Mossad doesn't needs to perceive, yes assessment maybe but perceive is over stretching it , in fact it would have been more credible to say that how ISI or RAW perceives Mossad , Mossad cannot be compared to ISI or RAW, its in a league of its own & is miles ahead, in my opinion its second to none

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acidwolf

Can someone please inform me that apart from the DG ISI who is at the Lt General level, how many serving Major Generals work there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

acidwolf said:


> Can someone please inform me that apart from the DG ISI who is at the Lt General level, how many serving Major Generals work there?


1 lt general who is dgisi
4-5 maj generals including 1 from each service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

acidwolf said:


> Can someone please inform me that apart from the DG ISI who is at the Lt General level, how many serving Major Generals work there?



Major Generals, Vice Admirals and Air vice marshals are all posted at ISI to head a particular division. Like in last couple of years DG Media of ISI was a navy officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

AOA members,

It is good to have such a wealthy knowledge. Members please clear the misconceptions of common man about rumors that circles every now and then about elite agencies, why are they being maligned and what can we do to clear the perception of common man about our prestigious agencies etc?

Does civilians enjoys good rapport with military officials in ISI?

Regards


----------



## Sugarcane

idealsome425 said:


> AOA members,
> 
> It is good to have such a wealthy knowledge. Members please clear the misconceptions of common man about rumors that circles every now and then about elite agencies, why are they being maligned and what can we do to clear the perception of common man about our prestigious agencies etc?
> 
> Does civilians enjoys good rapport with military officials in ISI?
> 
> Regards



No agency is innocent in this world - they have to achieve assigned tasks by hook or by crook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iffee100

Let ISI do what for it was formed. ISI is for Pakistan like CIA is for USA.


----------



## VCheng

iffee100 said:


> Let ISI do what for it was formed. ISI is for Pakistan like CIA is for USA.



Does that mean that it is restricted to operations outside the country? Then why does the ISI meddle internally too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Does that mean that it is restricted to operations outside the country? Then why does the ISI meddle internally too?


It is a mixture of CIA + FBI + whatever you want to add on


----------



## jaunty

VCheng said:


> Does that mean that it is restricted to operations outside the country? Then why does the ISI meddle internally too?



Even R&AW only operates externally, admittedly not as well as ISI. Very few people in India actually know that our external intelligence agency is R&AW. It is quite strange.


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rxshidxli

Can any one tell me ? is ISI's new logo Real or fake? I heard that it is fake the old logo is real and official


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rxshidxli said:


> Can any one tell me ? is ISI's new logo Real or fake? I heard that it is fake the old logo is real and official


real i guess our intel guy @F.O.X has conformed it.


----------



## Rxshidxli

Umair Nawaz said:


> real i guess our intel guy @F.O.X has conformed it.


ok thnku for confirmation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rxshidxli

Rxshidxli said:


> ok thnku for confirmation


----------



## Secret Service

Rxshidxli said:


> View attachment 32940



nai ......


----------



## F.O.X

Rxshidxli said:


> View attachment 32940


For the Love of God , at least Photoshop correctly , so it looks remotely real .


----------



## Rxshidxli

so..... is it confirmed that new logo is official ?

*I don't like New logo*

*If you look at the baphomet and ISI logo there are too many similarities. I think the artist who designed this logo might have done it intentionally, guys need to check that out. I recommend redesigning the logo immediately it could be a simply typographic logo which is easy to remember esp for our enemies lol so tht it keeps ringing in their heads all the time.*






*Is that a head of baphomet...... C'mon that satanic worshiping god...... We are moeslem people must know that....*


----------



## Umair Nawaz

O kaka its our National Animal Markhor with Snake in its mouth. Markhor eats snakes even the translation of its name is same Mar; Snake, Khor; Eater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Umair Nawaz said:


> O kaka its our National Animal Markhor with Snake in its mouth. Markhor eats snakes even the translation of its name is same Mar; Snake, Khor; Eater.


 logo is satanic  Yara don't know why we always see things through religious lens. Its our national animal in emblem not some satanic symbol


----------



## Umair Nawaz

slapshot said:


> logo is satanic  Yara don't know why we always see things through religious lens. Its our national animal in emblem not some satanic symbol


no its not religious its just that in past decade we have became too negative in our thinking. However yes thats true that if any logo changes then its ISPR who is suppose to reveal it not some social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

a start on the Lighter side -
*Visa Section - Indian Embassy - Islamabad*


----------



## mughaljee

^ Great SPY Game.


----------



## pakpatriotism

airbus said:


> The threat is not the US but its coming from the inside.......yes and its from bloody mulla's...


Befor giving comments over the contemporary situation and position of PAKISTAN in the international community one must go into the depths of the war stratigy imposed on muslims throughout the world, is this an ideological war or a war for resources. Must study the american, jews and west think thanks.......


----------



## pakpatriotism

airbus said:


> The threat is not the US but its coming from the inside.......yes and its from bloody mulla's...


Nooo, the threat is not from mullas, its from the faults which are in our system and our weak policies.....



Neo said:


> Its going to take years for US to get the job done in Iraq and Afghanistan, Iran and North Korea are next in line.
> Can US afford to open up another front in Pakistan?
> Not if we restore democracy and eliminate fundamentalim in our country.
> 
> The threat is not the US but its coming from the inside.



The americas is not our friend, they want to achieve their strategic goals with the help of pakistan.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Are we the dumbest people on this planet or what, we must brag about everything, even the secret things. They we cry foul when other say things about it.
In Pakistan your secret is not secret with me


----------



## jagath pushpa kumara

how to jointed to ISI (Pakistan)


----------



## Genghis khan1

jagath pushpa kumara said:


> how to jointed to ISI (Pakistan)


Your request has been noted.

Just Kidding, Your best bet is to contact Pakistani embassy there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagath pushpa kumara

Genghis khan1 said:


> Your request has been noted.
> 
> Just Kidding, Your best bet is to contact Pakistani embassy there.


thanks

thanks Genghis Khan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

abdul majeed yousafzai said:


> salam sir
> i m from mardan kpk pakistan
> when there is isi post plz tell me i will join the isi plz plz tell me
> 
> contact sunny_r242002@yahoo.com
> 
> thanx


Hello Sir I am very Pleased to tell you that you Have been Recommended for Commission in ISI as a lieutenant General please refer to your Nearest CMH for Final Medical



shoaib khalil said:


> AS SALAM-O-ALYKOM
> plz contak me ( Inter service intelligence ) agency I want to serve the country I used to do plzz contak
> call# 03212479681
> email# shoaib_khalil@hotmail.com


you Also visit nearest CMH for Final Medical you'll be appointed as DG ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

VisionHawk said:


> *Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI)*
> 
> ISI is one of the best and very well organized intelligence agency in the world. It was founded in 1948. In 1950 it was officially given the task to safe guard Pakistani interests and national security inside and outside the country.Its primery objectives are not only to safeguard Pakistani interests, but also, reinforcing PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s power base in the region.
> 
> The ISI is tasked with collection of of foreign and domestic intelligence; co-ordination of intelligence functions of the three military services; surveillance over its cadre, foreigners, the media, politically active segments of Pakistani society, diplomats of other countries accredited to Pakistan and Pakistani diplomats serving outside the country; the interception and monitoring of communications; and the conduct of covert offensive and wartime operations. Functions of the ISI include gathering foreign and domestic intelligence and synchronizing the intelligence of the military services. The agency maintains surveillance of foreign diplomats in Pakistan, Pakistani diplomats abroad, and politically active members of Pakistani society. It monitors its own staff, the media and foreigners. It tracks and intercepts communications and engages in covert offensive operations.
> 
> ISI is headquartered in Islamabad and works under a Director General, a serving Lieutenant General of the Pakistan Army. There are three Deputy Director Generals-designated DDG (Political), DDG (External) and DDG (General). The ISI is staffed mainly by personnel deputed from the police, para-military forces and some specialized units of the Army. There are over 25,000 active men on its staff. This figure does not include informants and assets. It is organized into six to eight divisions .
> 
> *Structure of ISI*
> 
> *Joint Intelligence X: JIX*
> 
> It serves as the secretariat which co-ordinates and provides administrative support to the other ISI wings and field organizations. It also prepares intelligence estimates and threat assessments.It provides administrative support to the other major divisions and regional organizations of the ISI.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB)*
> 
> One of the largest and most powerful divisions of the ISI, monitors political intelligence.The JIB consists of three subsections, with one subsection devoted to operations involving India, other operations involve, anti-terrorism and VIP security.
> 
> *Joint Counter Intelligence Bureau (JCIB*
> 
> Responsible for oversees intelligence operations in Central Asia South Asia, Afghanistan, the Middle East, Israel and Russia also responsible for field surveillance of Pakistani diplomats stationed abroad, if need be monitoring foreign diplomats as well .
> 
> *Joint Intelligence/North (JIN)*
> 
> Conduct ISI operations for Jammu and Kashmir , including monitoring Indian forces deployed within disputed Kashmir forcefully held by India.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (JIM)*
> 
> Responsible for covert offensive intelligence operations and war time espionage.
> 
> *Joint Signal Intelligence Bureau (JSIB)*
> 
> It includes Deputy Directors for Wireless, Monitoring and Photos, operates a chain of signals intelligence collection stations, and provide communication support to its operatives. It aslo collects Intelligence through monitoring of communications channels of neighboring countries.It has a chain of stations that track and collect intelligence signals along the Indo-Pakistani border, and it provides communications assistance for freedom campaigns in Kashmir.
> A sizeable number of the staff is from the Army Signal Corps. It is believed that it has its units deployed in Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.
> 
> *Joint Intelligence Technical (JIT)*
> 
> Not much is know about this section however it is believed that JIT include a separate explosives section and a chemical warfare section.
> 
> 
> The ISI maintains one more primary sections in addition to the seven outlined above that is the *Joint Intelligence Technical division*.
> 
> 
> At first, the ISI focused primarily on domestic espionage, such as tapping telephone conversations and monitoring internal political affairs. Because of its narrow scope, it was reportedly unable to locate an Indian armored division during the Indo-Pakistani War in 1965. When the war was over, Ayub appointed General Yahya Khan to chair a committee to evaluate the ISI and its subdivisions . From 1983 to 1997, the ISI reportedly trained over 80,000 Afghan Mujahideen for campaigns in Afghanistan. During the 1990s, the ISI grew into a powerful and questionable organization. It is said to function as an Ã¢â¬Åinvisible governmentÃ¢â¬Â and is frequently called Ã¢â¬Åa state within a state.Ã¢â¬Â .On September 2001, President Musharraf appointed a new Director General for ISI, Lieutenant General Ehsanul Haq
> 
> _Information gathered by vision hawk from different sources_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




is pore divisions main hijabi girls kis main apply krskti hain??jo naqab bhi krti hon


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> is pore divisions main hijabi girls kis main apply krskti hain??jo naqab bhi krti hon


simple jese HijabLess apply kre us trha tm b krdo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Reichsmarschall said:


> simple jese HijabLess apply kre us trha tm b krdo



yani woh girls jo niqab (veil) bhi krti hon woh kese apply karain


----------



## Tps43

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> yani woh girls jo niqab (veil) bhi krti hon woh kese apply karain


Woh allow nhi hoti

@Moonlight reject ho chuki hai cuz she was a hijabi.


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

@Tps43 unhon ne isi main apply kia tha


----------



## CriticalThought

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> @Tps43 unhon ne isi main apply kia tha



He is probably pulling your leg. This is a mostly secular, liberal forum where many people harbor animosity towards religious people. I wouldn't be surprised if they try to actively misguide you. If you see any advert for applying, there should be a number where you can call and ask questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> @Tps43 unhon ne isi main apply kia tha


Yes U need to adopt any style/behavior if u Want to join isi Things are not simple there.


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

CriticalThought said:


> He is probably pulling your leg. This is a mostly secular, liberal forum where many people harbor animosity towards religious people. I wouldn't be surprised if they try to actively misguide you. If you see any advert for applying, there should be a number where you can call and ask questions.


oh ok


----------



## Ozee

Tps43 said:


> Yes U need to adopt any style/behavior if u Want to join isi Things are not simple there.


Sir kisi bare cheez ko paa lena waqai asan nh but sir jab dil me jazbah or junoon ho ga to mushkilaat or aasani matter nh karti


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Okasha Zahid said:


> Sir kisi bare cheez ko paa lena waqai asan nh but sir jab dil me jazbah or junoon ho ga to mushkilaat or aasani matter nh karti


Aray wah. Love u okasha.

Sachi main hm sabkay ander jazba hai pakistan ko serve krnay ka.or kraingay bhi


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> yani woh girls jo niqab (veil) bhi krti hon woh kese apply karain


If you are citizen of Islamic Republic of Pakistan you can join any force it dosnt matter what you wear or what your faith is

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AHMED85

Very easy to join Army but few of them shortlisted for intelligence service. 

Intelligence dep will not leave you once you entered, because its a matter of National security. 

Hijab is not a weak point, its depends which field you are working for. 

But I think Hijab is best all of them, I like it. 

And don't ever think that you can make money by doing fraud with the use of ISI power, never ever compare it with the rest of agencies, because here life is in your own [emoji113]s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Reichsmarschall said:


> If you are citizen of Islamic Republic of Pakistan you can join any force it dosnt matter what you wear or what your faith is


شکر ھے تم نے اچھی بات بولی ورنہ جاب کے لیے ان کے دوپٹے بھی گر جاتے اور یہی اسلام کے خلاف شازش ھے۔ اقبال کہتے ھیں اور مے نے خود تجربہ کر کے دیکھا ھے۔ 



ک لُردِ فرنگی نے کہا اپنے پسَر سے

منظر وہ طلب کر کہ تری آنکھ نہ ہو سیر

بیچارے کے حق میں ہے یہی سب سے بڑا ظلم

بَرّے پہ اگر فاش کریں قاعدۂ شیر

سِینے میں رہے رازِ ملُوکانہ تو بہتر

کرتے نہیں محکوم کو تیغوں سے کبھی زیر

تعلیم کے تیزاب میں ڈال اس کی خودی کو

ہو جائے ملائم تو جدھر چاہے، اسے پھیر

تاثیر میں اِکسیر سے بڑھ کر ہے یہ تیزاب

سونے کا ہمالہ ہو تو مٹّی کا ہے اک ڈھیر!


----------



## Ozee

AHMED85 said:


> شکر ھے تم نے اچھی بات بولی ورنہ جاب کے لیے ان کے دوپٹے بھی گر جاتے اور یہی اسلام کے خلاف شازش ھے۔ اقبال کہتے ھیں اور مے نے خود تجربہ کر کے دیکھا ھے۔
> 
> 
> 
> ک لُردِ فرنگی نے کہا اپنے پسَر سے
> 
> منظر وہ طلب کر کہ تری آنکھ نہ ہو سیر
> 
> بیچارے کے حق میں ہے یہی سب سے بڑا ظلم
> 
> بَرّے پہ اگر فاش کریں قاعدۂ شیر
> 
> سِینے میں رہے رازِ ملُوکانہ تو بہتر
> 
> کرتے نہیں محکوم کو تیغوں سے کبھی زیر
> 
> تعلیم کے تیزاب میں ڈال اس کی خودی کو
> 
> ہو جائے ملائم تو جدھر چاہے، اسے پھیر
> 
> تاثیر میں اِکسیر سے بڑھ کر ہے یہ تیزاب
> 
> سونے کا ہمالہ ہو تو مٹّی کا ہے اک ڈھیر!


Thank you sir ...


----------



## AHMED85

Okasha Zahid said:


> Thank you sir ...


Guidance for right is my duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ozee

AHMED85 said:


> Very easy to join Army but few of them shortlisted for intelligence service.
> 
> Intelligence dep will not leave you once you entered, because its a matter of National security.
> 
> Hijab is not a weak point, its depends which field you are working for.
> 
> But I think Hijab is best all of them, I like it.
> 
> And don't ever think that you can make money by doing fraud with the use of ISI power, never ever compare it with the rest of agencies, because here life is in your own [emoji113]s.


Sir aj hum itni aasani se pardah karrahe hai namaze parh rahe hai Allah ke ihkaamon ko pora karrahe hai Allah ka ihsaan hai hum par keh onhon ne hame itni taaqatwar forces de or bakaamal officers deya hai agar Allah na kare hum india ka part hote to ye sare ibadaat bohat mushkil hote karni....[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

Okasha Zahid said:


> Sir aj hum itni aasani se pardah karrahe hai namaze parh rahe hai Allah ke ihkaamon ko pora karrahe hai Allah ka ihsaan hai hum par keh onhon ne hame itni taaqatwar forces de or bakaamal officers deya hai agar Allah na kare hum india ka part hote to ye sare ibadaat bohat mushkil hote karni....


[/QUOTE]جی جناب محض پاکستان آپ کی سلامتی ھے انڈیا کے حالات کم از کم مسلمانوں کے دھنے کے لیے مناسب نہیں ھیں حتکہ کوئی اقلیت وھاں محفوظ نہیں ھے 

پاکستان ھے تو سب کے مزے ھیں پاکستان نہیں ھے تو کچھ بھی نہیں ھے 


غلامی میں نہ کام آتی ہیں شمشیریں نہ تدبیریں
جو ہو ذوقِ یقیں پیدا تو کٹ جاتی ہیں زنجیریں

کوئی اندازہ کر سکتا ہے اُس کے زور بازو کا!
نگاہِ مردِ مومن سے بدل جاتی ہیں تقدیریں

ولایت، پادشاہی، علمِ اشیا کی جہاں‌گیری
یہ سب کیا ہیں، فقط اک نکتۂ ایماں کی تفسیریں

براہیمی نظر پیدا مگر مشکل سے ہوتی ہے
ہَوس چھُپ چھُپ کے سینوں میں بنا لیتی ہے تصویریں

تمیزِ بندہ و آقا فسادِ آدمیّت ہے
حذَر اے چِیرہ دستاں! سخت ہیں فطرت کی تعزیریں

حقیقت ایک ہے ہر شے کی، خاکی ہو کہ نُوری ہو
لہُو خورشید کا ٹپکے اگر ذرّے کا دل چِیریں

یقیں محکم، عمل پیہم، محبّت فاتحِ عالم
جہادِ زِندگانی میں ہیں یہ مردوں کی شمشیریں

چہ باید مرد را طبعِ بلندے، مشربِ نابے
دلِ گرمے، نگاہِ پاک بینے، جانِ بیتابے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hetfield

Reichmarshal said:


> There is 1 in-take every year for the position of I.O (intelligence officers). its a grade 17 appointment. You could get in touch with the office of public service comission or keep a look out for their add in the paper.
> 
> Their is a written test and an interview, tens of thousands of ppl take it. If u pass the initial test than their is an other series of tests.
> 
> The whole process from application to induction for training takes 8-9 months.
> 
> Your basic requirment is a bacholars degree but most of the ppl applying have a masters or even a PHD as it is considered a very coverted position.
> 
> If ur up for it than do join by all means as it is one hell of a job. Ull love it.
> 
> I hope it helps.:smile:





Reichmarshal said:


> There is 1 in-take every year for the position of I.O (intelligence officers). its a grade 17 appointment. You could get in touch with the office of public service comission or keep a look out for their add in the paper.
> 
> Their is a written test and an interview, tens of thousands of ppl take it. If u pass the initial test than their is an other series of tests.
> 
> The whole process from application to induction for training takes 8-9 months.
> 
> Your basic requirment is a bacholars degree but most of the ppl applying have a masters or even a PHD as it is considered a very coverted position.
> 
> If ur up for it than do join by all means as it is one hell of a job. Ull love it.
> 
> I hope it helps.:smile:


But what will the written test be comprising....


----------



## Aadi_1591

TexasJohn said:


> Question - how did they manage to get such a stranglehold on Pakistan?


the civilian ruling elite of pakistan is corrupt and there is alot of nepotism in their policies so pakistani people dont trust their elected representative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Tps43 said:


> Woh allow nhi hoti
> 
> @Moonlight reject ho chuki hai cuz she was a hijabi.



Hijab is never the reason for rejection. I have come across several hijabis who work in intel and are very well respected. 

We like to come up with our own theories of rejection but I can assure you that choosing to wear or not wear hijaab is not the reason.

Best


----------

